# Out Now: Areia - Cinematic Ensemble Strings



## audioimperia (Jul 3, 2020)

Out Now: Areia - Cinematic Ensemble Strings

Specs:

Made for the free Kontakt Player​
NKS enabled​
~68GB Installed​
*MSRP $399 / INTRO PRICING: $299 (Ends August 16th, 11:59pm PST)*​
LINK​
Instruments:

Sections: 16 Violins / 10 Violas / 8 Celli / 4 Double Basses​
Pre-Orchestrated Ensembles: 16 Violins + 10 Violas 8va / 6 Celli + 4 Double Basses 8va​
Full Ensemble​
Mics:

Mic Positions: Spot / Decca / Wide / Far​
Mix Mic Positions: Classic / Modern​
Articulations:

Legato (NV-V)​
Sustained (NV-V)​
Tremolo​
Trill Half Tone​
Trill Whole Tone​
Sustained Con Sordino (NV-V)​
Sustained Sul Tasto (NV-V)​
Harmonics​
Pizzicato​
Spiccato Fast​
Spiccato Slow​
Staccato​
Marcato Short​
Marcato Long​
Portato​
Col Legno​
Bartok Pizzicato​
Measured Tremolo for 16 Violins and 6 Celli (Sequenced + Playable)​
Performance Patches​
Sound Design: Pads​
Features:

Controls for Dynamics / Dynamic Range / Expression / Vibrato / Sample Start
Velocity Curve
Transpose
Range
Polyphonic Legato
Round Robin (Random / Cycle)
ADSR Envelope
Customizable Keyswitches
Additional Sordino Emulation
2nd Violins Emulation
Niente or "To Silence" Feature


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2020)

OK. You surely got my attention


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 4, 2020)

no idea what that could have been...LOL Synth like strings and some atmosphere...maybe more trailer specific libraries?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 4, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> no idea what that could have been...LOL Synth like strings and some atmosphere...maybe more trailer specific libraries?



More info. coming next week ! 

I'm wishing it turns out to be their dedicated Strings Library, with wonderful timbre, and features. But it could be something else, the Violin in the teaser points towards strings. we shall know more next week.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> More info. coming next week !
> 
> I'm wishing it turns out to be their dedicated Strings Library, with wonderful timbre, and features. But it could be something else, the Violin in the teaser points towards strings. we shall know more next week.


Seems like a race to get new libraries out before we spend our money. Lol. A few developers are putting things out.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> More info. coming next week !
> 
> I'm wishing it turns out to be their dedicated Strings Library, with wonderful timbre, and features. But it could be something else, the Violin in the teaser points towards strings. we shall know more next week.


It definitely has a large emphasis on strings :D


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jul 5, 2020)

I own almost everything from Audio Imperia, I am looking forward for this!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 5, 2020)

Nice job guys! Audio Imperia always delivers!


----------



## midiman (Jul 5, 2020)

I wonder what Areia means... From online definitions I found this : "The name *Areia* is of English origin. The *meaning of Areia* is "melody"" -

However in my language it means "Sand". And in Greek mythology it is a daughter of Cleochus, by whom Apollo became the father of Miletus. 
I look forward to the reveal of the library.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 6, 2020)

First Demos are up! :D


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

Wow ... So It's Audio Imperia's* Cinematic Ensemble Strings* !


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 6, 2020)

Are these fully new recordings or is there overlap with Jaeger or other products?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

Looking forward to hear more demos, specs, details, videos, ..etc. 

The Soft &Slow (Naked) demo sounds very good. More demos would be nice, for both long, and short articulations, and any other special features this library offers. 

Thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 6, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> First Demos are up! :D


where?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> where?



Haha.. Up on this page


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. Up on this page


oh..lol at the top, didn't think to look there. thanks.


----------



## maestro2be (Jul 6, 2020)

This is an interesting announcement. I find that even though Jaeger seems to focus on trailer styled music/instruments the strings in it actually sound really good. I am certainly willing to give these a look based on that.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

maestro2be said:


> This is an interesting announcement. I find that even though Jaeger seems to focus on trailer styled music/instruments the strings in it actually sound really good. I am certainly willing to give these a look based on that.



Same here. I'm glad they developed their own dedicated Strings Library. 

I wonder what it offers that is unique, or special besides the sonic quality/timbre of the strings. I guess we will know more soon.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 6, 2020)

Hard to tell really...those demos don't really give any sense of what the strings can do. Didn't like the naked demo at all...there was a weird buzzing sound all the way through...reminds me of Hyperion Micro Strings...hated those.. LOL But hopefully I'm wrong. So far Jaegar and Nucleus sound better judging by the demos. 

So many string libraries being released over the next months that I feel like it's best to just wait until they're all released.. LOL


----------



## Everratic (Jul 6, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Hard to tell really...those demos don't really give any sense of what the strings can do. Didn't like the naked demo at all...there was a weird buzzing sound all the way through...reminds me of Hyperion Micro Strings...hated those.. LOL But hopefully I'm wrong. So far Jaegar and Nucleus sound better judging by the demos.
> 
> So many string libraries being released over the next months that I feel like it's best to just wait until they're all released.. LOL


Maybe the weird buzzing sound is from Soundcloud. It has that effect on my music.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

Everratic said:


> Maybe the weird buzzing sound is from Soundcloud. It has that effect on my music.



That's possible. I always find Youtube's audio better quality than Soundcloud.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> That's possible. I always find Youtube's audio better quality than Soundcloud.


perhaps...did you listen to the naked demo with headphones?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> perhaps...did you listen to the naked demo with headphones?



No, not with headphones, I will give it a second listen via headphones.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 6, 2020)

The demos were also made with the super early Alpha version of the library, so prior to any noise fixes or anything like that. It's very raw.  The release version is of course more refined.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 6, 2020)

I love Audio Imperia, and I really love that they popped this out with no warning while other developers are ridiculously dragging their feet on string libraries that should have been released six months ago LOL. However, you can't really tell anything from the demos but at least now we know what's coming.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 6, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> The demos were also made with the super early Alpha version of the library, so prior to any noise fixes or anything like that. It's very raw.  The release version is of course more refined.


ok, makes sense, thanks


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 6, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I love Audio Imperia, and I really love that they popped this out with no warning while other developers are ridiculously dragging their feet on string libraries that should have been released six months ago LOL. However, you can't really tell anything from the demos but at least now we know what's coming.


agreed...just release them.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> No, not with headphones, I will give it a second listen via headphones.



I listened to the slow piece a few times, via Headphones, and yes, I do hear some odd low-rumbling sounds, kind of metallic distortion, or noise, beginning to sound starting around 0:40 .


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 6, 2020)

@audioimperia ,

If it is possible to post demos of this library on Youtube as well, which I feel has much better quality than Soundcloud you would give us a much better representation of how the library actually sounds, than Soundcloud, which imho. messes up too much with the original quality of audio files. 

Also, more exposed demos of the Strings, since this is a Strings library, it would be better to have less distractions to better evaluate, and appreciate them. Too much brass, and perc. doesn't help much to evaluate the strings. Naked Strings demos, and some in context would be perfect.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @audioimperia ,
> 
> If it is possible to post demos of this library on Youtube as well, which I feel has much better quality than Soundcloud you would give us a much better representation of how the library actually sounds, than Soundcloud, which imho. messes up too much with the original quality of audio files.
> 
> Also, more exposed demos of the Strings, since this is a Strings library, it would be better to have less distractions to better evaluate, and appreciate them. Too much brass, and perc. doesn't help much to evaluate the strings. Naked Strings demos, and some in context would be perfect.




Yup and yup.  All coming!


----------



## AndyP (Jul 6, 2020)

I like the sound of low strings... the rest I'm not sure about yet.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @audioimperia ,
> 
> If it is possible to post demos of this library on Youtube as well, which I feel has much better quality than Soundcloud you would give us a much better representation of how the library actually sounds, than Soundcloud, which imho. messes up too much with the original quality of audio files.
> 
> Also, more exposed demos of the Strings, since this is a Strings library, it would be better to have less distractions to better evaluate, and appreciate them. Too much brass, and perc. doesn't help much to evaluate the strings. Naked Strings demos, and some in context would be perfect.



No processing, just the library loaded into the DAW with a bit of the built-in Kontakt reverb. Real sustain sordino, not emulated.


----------



## EuropaWill (Jul 6, 2020)

Initial impressions is it sounds like the soundcloud examples (especially the sordino sustains one) are distorting from being recorded too hot? I hear a distorting sizzle on the whole thing like the other member said sounded like a buzzing. That said, It does sound like a nice sounding library may be hiding underneath there somewhere and that naked viola legato sounded tasty to me. I also want to hear all the articulations gone through without backing tracks that aren't from this library.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 6, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> No processing, just the library loaded into the DAW with a bit of the built-in Kontakt reverb:



Wow, thank you!! Love it!!


----------



## Saxer (Jul 6, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I love Audio Imperia, and I really love that they popped this out with no warning...


I thought "coming soon" IS a warning...


----------



## chapbot (Jul 6, 2020)

Saxer said:


> I thought "coming soon" IS a warning...


Other developers have been "warning" for months. And how long has LASS 3 been talked about LOL?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 6, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Same here. I'm glad they developed their own dedicated Strings Library.
> 
> I wonder what it offers that is *unique, or special* besides the sonic quality/timbre of the strings. I guess we will know more soon.



A first glimpse at our phrase sourced measured tremolo! Realistic sounding measured tremolo passages that are super easy to make to speed up your workflow. ZERO time-stretching, 100% multi-samples, works for any tempo.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## axb312 (Jul 6, 2020)

How does this handle runs?


----------



## korruptkey (Jul 6, 2020)

The Vagabond demo sounds like it copied 3~5 Two Steps From Hell tunes, primarily Victory. Good to know it can pull off that caliber though.


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 6, 2020)

Curious about that announcement.
What exactly this ensemble does better than Jaeger?


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 7, 2020)

Please tell me that they're all separate section and not ensemble type...like violin + violas patch. Or high strings, mid and low. We get actual individual articulations?


----------



## Saxer (Jul 7, 2020)

Second violins?


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 7, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Please tell me that they're all separate section and not ensemble type...like violin + violas patch. Or high strings, mid and low. We get actual individual articulations?



This answers your question


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 7, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> This answers your question



forgot about that demo...thanks,


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 7, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Please tell me that they're all separate section and not ensemble type...like violin + violas patch. Or high strings, mid and low. We get actual individual articulations?



All separate sections, yes! There are additional pre-orchestrated and full ensemble patches too though, similar to what we added to Nucleus. Those do come in handy when you're in a time crunch


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> All separate sections, yes! There are additional pre-orchestrated patches too though, similar to what we added to Nucleus. Those do come in handy when you're in a time crunch


so then the next BIG question(s): When? and how much?  May as well throw in what are the section sizes too.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 7, 2020)

That sizzle/white noise or whatever it is is really bugging me though 😕 Other than that, it sounds very, very nice!


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> That sizzle/white noise or whatever it is is really bugging me though 😕 Other than that, it sounds very, very nice!



In the demo tracks? All of the demos (NOT the tech demos) were using the very early Alpha version that did not have any noise fixes.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> In the demo tracks? All of the demos (NOT the tech demos) were using the very early Alpha version that did not have any noise fixes.


Any way to offer both, noisy patches and fixed patches? The tone of the strings is good, but I feel as soon as it gets squeegied with noise reduction they will start to get that glossy plastic high end that almost every commercial libraries has. The Alpha version has the real grit right now. I know it's tougher to sell, but maybe an option with treated and nontreated patches shouldn't be too hard to do.

Thanks


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 7, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Any way to offer both, noisy patches and fixed patches? The tone of the strings is good, but I feel as soon as it gets squeegied with noise reduction they will start to get that glossy plastic high end that almost every commercial libraries has. The Alpha version has the real grit right now. I know it's tougher to sell, but maybe an option with treated and nontreated patches shouldn't be too hard to do.
> 
> Thanks



That's unfortunately not possible. But we are very, very careful with our noise fixes in terms of how much and where/when to apply a fix!!!


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 7, 2020)

josejherring said:


> I feel as soon as it gets squeegied with noise reduction they will start to get that glossy plastic high end that almost every commercial libraries has. The Alpha version has the real grit right now.



This!!

One of the reasons why I find private sample libraries so much more lively than commercial ones! It’s perfectly understandable why the developers apply noise reduction and tune the samples though, as people start complaining once they hear anything human in the samples. To spot great musicality and emotion in the samples takes experience, but to spot a noise from chair on the stage - even my grandmother can do that.

I love every piece of emotion, grit and musicality in the samples themselves. It’s the same reason why vintage gear is popular; the gear itself is noisy, yes, but you’d pick character over a clean representation of the signal any day.

Look developers, we don’t need any more 12 microphone, sterile, clean, processed, lifeless sample libraries. Already have a ton of those. Give us some grit!


----------



## AndyP (Jul 7, 2020)

Maybe AI can extract the grit from the samples and sell them without the strings?

L&S has a room only patch...


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 7, 2020)

JohannesR said:


> This!!
> 
> One of the reasons why I find private sample libraries so much more lively than commercial ones! It’s perfectly understandable why the developers apply noise reduction and tune the samples though, as people start complaining once they hear anything human in the samples. To spot great musicality and emotion in the samples takes experience, but to spot a noise from chair on the stage - even my grandmother can do that.
> 
> ...



We do it extremely carefully because emotion, grit, and musicality, etc are 100% components that we like to keep in our samples. "Sterile" and "Lifeless" are not really we approach sampling or part of our sampling philosophy.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 7, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> That sizzle/white noise or whatever it is is really bugging me though 😕 Other than that, it sounds very, very nice!



Yes, most of these demos sound really nice, but the sustain demo with _con sord._ it felt like a ton of excessive sound in the 7k-15k region. It's understandable to want to capture as much detail as possible but it doesn't sound natural IMO. Again, the other tech demos sound nice & well balanced. The measured trems in particular have a nice lively "Vivaldi" ish tone to them! Wish I had those on a recent documentary score!


----------



## JohannesR (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> We do it extremely carefully because emotion, grit, and musicality, etc are 100% components that we like to keep in our samples. "Sterile" and "Lifeless" are not really we approach sampling or part of our sampling philosophy.


Great!! Really looking forward to the release, demos sounding promising for that exact reason.

Sorry, didn’t mean to hijack your thread with a little bit of sampling philosophy rant there


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 7, 2020)

Exciting new release @audioimperia !

On a tangential note - any news on the Jaeger update? Namely, the legato fixes and other features that were hinted at early in the year? Thanks.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 7, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Yes, most of these demos sound really nice, but the sustain demo with _con sord._ it felt like a ton of excessive sound in the 7k-15k region. It's understandable to want to capture as much detail as possible but it doesn't sound natural IMO. Again, the other tech demos sound nice & well balanced. The measured trems in particular have a nice lively "Vivaldi" ish tone to them! Wish I had those on a recent documentary score!



Hahahaha, it's actually great that you're all pointing out the same thing and something that's fixed in the release version. Lesson learned: maybe no more demos with early Alpha versions that are not 100% like the RC version. That's why we need you guys! Constructive criticism, things that we can learn from so we can provide you all with better rollouts with future releases.


----------



## Wolf68 (Jul 7, 2020)

that viola legato sounds very good...


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 7, 2020)

@audioimperia ,

Please take your time, no rush, we want a very nicely finished product. The more demos, and videos you can produce the better. 

I'm curious to know, what articulations are offered, How many GB is the library, Price, ...etc. But again, no rush if you need more time to get all the bits and pieces together for the official launch.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 7, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @audioimperia ,
> 
> Please take your time, no rush, we want a very nicely finished product. The more demos, and videos you can produce the better.
> 
> I'm curious to know, what articulations are offered, How many GB is the library, Price, ...etc. But again, no rush if you need more time to get all the bits and pieces together for the official launch.



Articulations, GB, Price, etc, will be released on Thursday


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Articulations, GB, Price, etc, will be released on Thursday



OK. Wonderful.

Thanks.


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 7, 2020)

Wolf68 said:


> that viola legato sounds very good...


Audio Imperia has always coded rock-solid legato


----------



## José Herring (Jul 7, 2020)

Who was that dude that posted the Danny Elfman mockup using Jaeger? That caught my attention for sure. 

I hear Nucleus is good too. So I'm looking forward to the strings. I am worried that the balance of the sections seem to be a bit out of whack in Nuclues. Large vln 1, no vln 2 if I recall, a meager amount of violas and cellos and hardly any basses to speak of. Then I heard a demo and it doesn't seem to suffer too much because of that. 

Looking forward to these strings to add to my usual suspects so I'm not too worried about the things I usually worry about in string libraries. Just need it to be good and of course with little processing and dynamic ranges kept intact.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Articulations, GB, Price, etc, will be released on Thursday


Info released AND library released? 😅🙏


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 7, 2020)

josejherring said:


> Who was that dude that posted the Danny Elfman mockup using Jaeger? That caught my attention for sure.
> 
> I hear Nucleus is good too. So I'm looking forward to the strings. I am worried that the balance of the sections seem to be a bit out of whack in Nuclues. Large vln 1, no vln 2 if I recall, a meager amount of violas and cellos and hardly any basses to speak of. Then I heard a demo and it doesn't seem to suffer too much because of that.
> 
> Looking forward to these strings to add to my usual suspects so I'm not too worried about the things I usually worry about in string libraries. Just need it to be good and of course with little processing and dynamic ranges kept intact.







__





Spiderman (Elfman) mockup


Hi everyone, Stuyding Elfman's score of Spiderman 1/2 I tested a couple of bars just to see if I could get it close enough. Unintentionally, this morphed into a complete mockup of the whole thing. It's one of my favorite Elfman scores, I hope you enjoy the result as much as I do. Tried to get...




vi-control.net


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Hahahaha, it's actually great that you're all pointing out the same thing and something that's fixed in the release version. Lesson learned: maybe no more demos with early Alpha versions that are not 100% like the RC version. That's why we need you guys! Constructive criticism, things that we can learn from so we can provide you all with better rollouts with future releases.



It's like with software products - a lot of people don't understand what "early pre-release" or "alpha" or even "beta" means, resulting in complaints that generally have little, or nothing, to do with the final product.

Good luck!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 7, 2020)

oh...* Areia* is the name of this library. Forgot it had a name


----------



## Wenlone (Jul 7, 2020)

Sounds interesting. I hope Violins I and II are different patches


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 7, 2020)

Curious about the articulation list (and price ).


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 7, 2020)

JohannesR said:


> This!!
> 
> One of the reasons why I find private sample libraries so much more lively than commercial ones! It’s perfectly understandable why the developers apply noise reduction and tune the samples though, as people start complaining once they hear anything human in the samples. To spot great musicality and emotion in the samples takes experience, but to spot a noise from chair on the stage - even my grandmother can do that.



Hey guys!
The noise reduction algorithm we're using doesn't wash-out the samples. We were very keen on finding an algorithm that didn't compromise quality at all. Also, thankfully, the room where we record is impressively silent, and the equipment has an incredibly good S/N ratio, so the noise reduction is quite subtle. I'm pretty sure the artifacts you're hearing is SoundCloud destroying our demos with awful compression. If you guys are familiar with Nucleus or Jaeger, it features the same S/N ratio, which is excellent.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> That's unfortunately not possible. But we are very, very careful with our noise fixes in terms of how much and where/when to apply a fix!!!


I did complain earlier about the buzzing sound...but feel over noise for sure..just not "that" much noise


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 7, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Hahahaha, it's actually great that you're all pointing out the same thing and something that's fixed in the release version. Lesson learned: maybe no more demos with early Alpha versions that are not 100% like the RC version. That's why we need you guys! Constructive criticism, things that we can learn from so we can provide you all with better rollouts with future releases.


This is EXACTLY why it's a good idea to roll out early demos...so that we can give constructive criticism before it's released...we know you guys can't catch everything, but the lot of us might .


----------



## AndyP (Jul 8, 2020)

I wonder myself if Nucleus Core will still become Nucleus Pro. I thought at first it was an extension...
Still hoping for the performance patches available in the light version.

I am very curious about the specs and the price.


----------



## Niklas (Jul 8, 2020)

korruptkey said:


> The Vagabond demo sounds like it copied 3~5 Two Steps From Hell tunes, primarily Victory. Good to know it can pull off that caliber though.


Haha can’t argue with that  I have no shame! I made the demo to see how well it could handle thematic string melodies like TSFH, and I really like how playable it is and how easy it handles expressive melody lines.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 9, 2020)

So, where can we see more details?


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 9, 2020)

Not sure I am convinced by any of the demos I've heard so far. I am waiting for a proper walkthrough.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 9, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> So, where can we see more details?



Specs are up, first post 



jaketanner said:


> Not sure I am convinced by any of the demos I've heard so far. I am waiting for a proper walkthrough.



Coming your way very soon!!! :D Hopefully we can convince you after all Jake


----------



## AndyP (Jul 9, 2020)

Excellent!
What does 2nd Violins Feature mean?
I first discovered it under the features and thought there are no 2nd Violins.


----------



## KEM (Jul 9, 2020)

This is the string library Misha accidentally revealed on his stream!! I was wondering where it was haha


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 9, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Specs are up, first post
> 
> 
> 
> Coming your way very soon!!! :D Hopefully we can convince you after all Jake


hope so..


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2020)

See Library Info. posted on Page 1.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 9, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Articulations:
> 
> Legato (NV-V)​
> Sustained (NV-V)​
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2020)

It's July 10th


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> It's July 10th



It's coming, it's coming. We're in California, time zone-wise, so there's still time in the day


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> It's July 10th


Haha I've been checking their website the whole day 😂


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Haha I've been checking their website the whole day 😂



Haha.. I did that yesterday. Hopefully it will be out soon


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm not checking, not interested at all...


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I'm not checking, not interested at all...


Still not ... (opens the second bottle:emoji_wine_glass


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Still not ... (opens the second bottle:emoji_wine_glass



Hopefully they will release it before you open your third bottle


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hopefully they will release it before you open your third bottle


Don't worry, I'm a very patient person.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Don't worry, I'm a very patient person.


It'll sound like the best string library a human ear has ever heard to you! 😉 Cheers and let us know what you think of it in the morning 😀


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> It'll sound like the best string library a human ear has ever heard to you! 😉 Cheers and let us know what you think of it in the morning 😀


Not the best, but that's the sound I was hoping for. What bothered me most about Nucleus was that the strings have so few articulations. Looks like the perfect match. Not just for Nucleus. 

Strings are always in short supply... when I see how few libraries I have... from Audio Imperia.

I like that it has the same interface as Nucleus. 

When the aftereffects of the wine wear off, I know if it was smart or a "schnaps" idea.
schnaps=liquor


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> when I see how few libraries I have... from Audio Imperia.


LOL I feel you!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2020)

Haha.. Haven't had a shot of schnaps for a long time, I remember it tastes like spearmint toothpaste


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

I would love yo know what people's opinions are on the sound differences between THIS string library, and Jaegar and Nucleus for those that have them...based off the demos of course....or any beta testers or ones that made the demos. Just not sure why they wouldn't just release the string sections from the libraries they already have...but rather record a new sound altogether?


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I would love yo know what people's opinions are on the sound differences between THIS string library, and Jaegar and Nucleus for those that have them...based off the demos of course....or any beta testers or ones that made the demos. Just not sure why they wouldn't just release the string sections from the libraries they already have...but rather record a new sound altogether?


String addicts like us are attracted like a magnet to certain vi threads. Bleach won't help there either...


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> String addicts like us are attracted like a magnet to certain vi threads. Bleach won't help there either...


yes...however: I have way too many string libraries that I'll most likely never use...don't need one more  I have my eye own another library, but might be persuaded if I can hear a true walkthrough...still uncertain that the sound is what I like.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> yes...however: I have way too many string libraries that I'll most likely never use...don't need one more  I have my eye own another library, but might be persuaded if I can hear a true walkthrough...still uncertain that the sound is what I like.


I know what you mean.
I have a couple of libraries from Al, and none of them have let me down.
I liked the demos well enough to buy Areia. 

I know which libraries you're waiting for, I'm curious too. I can imagine that both libraries complement each other very well. Then layer with CM ... there are exciting times ahead (and empty wallets).


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> there are exciting times ahead (and empty wallets).


very empty.. LOL But gotta hold out. I mean we've been hit with one library after another this past week and plenty more to come...I am in no rush as I don't particularly "need" anything...so waiting as long as I can for all of them to be released is best. Just not sure how much longer I can hold off before the NEED to buy kicks in.. ha. new libraries=inspiration for me...so it's not all G.A.S.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I mean we've been hit with one library after another this past week and plenty more to come...I am in no rush as I don't particularly "need" anything...


I guess that's true. There's been a lot of news in the last few days.
But nothing I want.
I don't really need anything new either... 

But here I see the benefit for me... sound, interface, the choice of articulations. Here I can tweak quickly and the handling is very convenient. Like Nucleus, very well thought-out and user-friendly.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I guess that's true. There's been a lot of news in the last few days.
> But nothing I want.
> I don't really need anything new either...
> 
> But here I see the benefit for me... sound, interface, the choice of articulations. Here I can tweak quickly and the handling is very convenient. Like Nucleus, very well thought-out and user-friendly.


You have Nucleus?


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> You have Nucleus?


Yes. And I'm very pleased with it. I wanted more articulation for the strings from the beginning. Especially thrills. In this sense Areia fits into the program.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

But isn’t the sound gonna be similar? I mean they have two other string libraries which are part of a bigger set, Now a third, Just wondering how many different sounds they can get. Lol


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Yes. And I'm very pleased with it. I wanted more articulation for the strings from the beginning. Especially thrills. In this sense Areia fits into the program.


I'm also thinking for the price, $399 for strings only, and Nucleus at $449 that has strings although limited...there needs to be a significant sonic difference.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> But isn’t the sound gonna be similar? I mean they have two other string libraries which are part of a bigger set, Now a third, Just wondering how many different sounds they can get. Lol


From the demos I would say they are different. But I won't know for sure until I can compare them directly.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

AndyP said:


> From the demos I would say they are different. But I won't know for sure until I can compare them directly.


so you're gonna buy them then.. let me know...but today is almost over, maybe it won't make the release today.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 10, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> so you're gonna buy them then.. let me know...but today is almost over, maybe it won't make the release today.


Yeah, they probably end up in the shopping cart. Would be good if there is a walkthrough to the release.
I'll check back tomorrow morning to see if the release is out. It's after midnight here, and I'm not doing anything tonight anyway. 

Let's see, the bottle is still half full... there's still some left for tomorrow.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 10, 2020)

Although not crazy expensive for a string library, it must have at least something CSS doesn't to make people buy it. Better legato? Better tone? I'm very curious to see what the final product sounds like!


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> so you're gonna buy them then.. let me know...but today is almost over, maybe it won't make the release today.



It's still coming today, but PST time.



jaketanner said:


> I'm also thinking for the price, $399 for strings only, and Nucleus at $449 that has strings although limited...there needs to be a significant sonic difference.



Nucleus is an entry-level focused all in one library, while Areia is a more complete (while focused on a specific section of the orchestra, strings in this case) and pro focused product. On top of that, there will be a loyalty crossgrade discount if you purchased Nucleus.

Needless to say, curious to hear what you are thinking in regards to the price point?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 10, 2020)

How are you guys that own nucleus handling the exaggerated string dynamic range? Is there a way to tame that loudness besides just turning down the volume? Curious as I kind of hear the larger than life dynamic range in this new offering as well.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

josejherring said:


> How are you guys that own nucleus handling the exaggerated string dynamic range? Is there a way to tame that loudness besides just turning down the volume? Curious as I kind of hear the larger than life dynamic range in this new offering as well.



Try using the Classic Mix instead of the Modern Mix. Areia provides you with four mix positions (and of course also the Classic and Modern Mix) that give you even more control to shape the sound to your liking: Spot, Decca, Wide, Far.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Jul 10, 2020)

Does this library have Rebowing? Was hoping it would be a standard since CSS came out.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## José Herring (Jul 10, 2020)

muziksculp said:


>



Watched the first 30 seconds and man it sounds like a movie.

Glad you got Alex to do the walk through.


----------



## Akarin (Jul 10, 2020)

00:00 Introduction
00:32 Specs and basic features
01:08 Getting laid as a composer
01:18 More features
03:23 Measured tremolo
03:45 Performance patch
04:14 Sound design
04:52 Polyphonic legato
05:24 Legato flexibility and runs
05:43 Layering Areia with other strings libraries
07:53 Making of my demo track
09:10 Demo track
11:41 Conclusion and buying advice
12:33 Stop procrastinating


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Does this library have Rebowing? Was hoping it would be a standard since CSS came out.



You mean legato unison transitions (re-bows)? Yup!


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 10, 2020)

I love the sound and everything. However, I'm really not that impressed with the legato. Or I'm just spoiled by CSS. Sorry 😕


----------



## chapbot (Jul 10, 2020)

Released on July 10... at 11:59 pm?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

chapbot said:


> Released on July 10... at 11:59 pm?



Would still be the 10th then! :D hahahaha Just doing a final test download


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 10, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Would still be the 10th then! :D hahahaha Just doing a final test download


This is true!


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm wondering about why some of the information was changed in the initial post? i remember seeing that there was only 1 round robin on the longs, but up to 8 or 16 on other patches? also, how many velocity layers are there?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

ChristopherRock said:


> I'm wondering about why some of the information was changed in the initial post? i remember seeing that there was only 1 round robin on the longs, but up to 8 or 16 on other patches? also, how many velocity layers are there?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Jul 10, 2020)

@audioimperia Hey i cant help if i'm blinded by GAS


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 10, 2020)

Extremely fair pricing it would seem. If I was doing orchestral, I'd pick it up for $199 as offered - but Nucleus covers all my needs for occasional beautiful strings etc. (never regretted pre-ordering that one). Still tempting, but I don't think I'd make enough use of it. Sounds GREAT, though.


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 10, 2020)

The loyalty discount is AMAZING this time. Why wasn't that possible with Cerberus back then? I'm definitely considering it!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2020)

Finally ! It's released, pricing is very attractive, especially the loyalty price. Waiting for my loyalty code email, then buying AREIA . 

https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/best-sellers/products/areia

@audioimperia , Congratulations and Many Thanks for making AREIA.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 10, 2020)

Any loyalty discount for Jaeger owners? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 10, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Any loyalty discount for Jaeger owners? 🤷‍♂️


Yes, my email says Nucleus and Jaeger = $199 intro price.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Any loyalty discount for Jaeger owners? 🤷‍♂️



Yes.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Any loyalty discount for Jaeger owners? 🤷‍♂️



Yes, Jaeger/Nucleus owners get an additional $100 off.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 10, 2020)

Okay, just saw the email. But this concerns me:

*"Loyalty Discount: *If you have purchased a license for Jaeger or Nucleus through the audioimperia.com website you are eligible for the $199 loyalty pricing which will be available during the Intro Pricing period. Expect your loyalty discount code in your email within the next 24 hours. The loyalty special ends on August 1st at 1am PST."

I purchased Jaeger last year thru Best Service, but Jaeger isn't showing up in my Audio Imperia account. Are you saying just because I didn't purchase on the website, I can't get the loyalty discount?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Okay, just saw the email. But this concerns me:
> 
> *"Loyalty Discount: *If you have purchased a license for Jaeger or Nucleus through the audioimperia.com website you are eligible for the $199 loyalty pricing which will be available during the Intro Pricing period. Expect your loyalty discount code in your email within the next 24 hours. The loyalty special ends on August 1st at 1am PST."
> 
> I purchased Jaeger last year thru Best Service, but Jaeger isn't showing up in my Audio Imperia account. Are you saying just because I didn't purchase on the website, I can't get the loyalty discount?



Shoot us an email with the purchase receipt, we'll make it work


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> I love the sound and everything. However, I'm really not that impressed with the legato. Or I'm just spoiled by CSS. Sorry 😕


did you hear Alex's walkthrough where he set the legato to 250ms? That sounded far better..


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 10, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Shoot us an email with the purchase receipt, we'll make it work


Great - thank you!

One last question. Back in January, I had an email exchange with your support folks, and they said an update to Jaeger is coming in summer 2020, which will include a fix to the violin legato transition volume issue, add Kontakt Player compatibility, plus new content. Is this update still coming? And if I buy Areia, will it effectively duplicate what's going to be in the Jaeger update? Thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 10, 2020)

@audioimperia what about people that have other libraries? Like all Photosynthesis volumes, Hank drums..and Dystopian libraries?


----------



## Rick McGuire (Jul 10, 2020)

Demos sound great. I don't personally need it, but I'm really enjoying how Audio Imperia is coming out with lots of orchestral libraries


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 10, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Great - thank you!
> 
> One last question. Back in January, I had an email exchange with your support folks, and they said an update to Jaeger is coming in summer 2020, which will include a fix to the violin legato transition volume issue, add Kontakt Player compatibility, plus new content. Is this update still coming? And if I buy Areia, will it effectively duplicate what's going to be in the Jaeger update? Thanks.



That is indeed in the works, working on that next actually now that Areia is released. It will not effectively duplicate what's going to be in the Jaeger update.


----------



## Manaberry (Jul 10, 2020)

Great deal with the loyalty discount and great work @audioimperia

For now, hard to see myself using that lib with actual demos (very trailer-ish). I would love to have more to listen to, especially to showcase the mic positions, and maybe technically more advanced. Guys, feel free to share your demos :D


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 10, 2020)

Loyalty discount is cool, have way too many string libs, but guess I'll get this one too.


----------



## Sensium (Jul 11, 2020)

They send me the Loyalty discount too late!!!!!


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Loyalty discount is cool, have way too many string libs, but guess I'll get this one too.



Same here, waiting for my code. They said they will mail it within 24 hours...


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow, I climb out of bed, read the e-mail, and... where is my credit card...

Edit: Now that I have put on my glasses I realize that I only pay 199$ ... that is like christmas.
Thanks, Al. plopp ... :emoji_wine_glass:


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Wow, I climb out of bed, read the e-mail, and... where is my credit card...
> 
> Edit: Now that I have put on my glasses I realize that I only pay 199$ ... that is like christmas.
> Thanks, Al.



Did you get your code already? I'm still waiting...


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> Did you get your code already? I'm still waiting...


Yeah, the code was in one of three e-mails. Downloading now.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 11, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> did you hear Alex's walkthrough where he set the legato to 250ms? That sounded far better..


Actually I did and it did sound much better. But overall, it's just not as good as I expected it to be. And I blame the damn CSS for ruining yet another string library 😂


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

What I really like is the interface. It is so easy, fast and intuitive to use. Everything is quickly accessible with just a few clicks without losing the overview.
When I saw it had the same interface as Nucleus, it was a no-brainer for me. Areia also makes Nucleus a lot more complete for me. And the sound. As Alex said in his video - balls!

I did not expect a loyalty code, I would have paid the full price.


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Yeah, the code was in one of three e-mails. Downloading now.



Crap, I only received one email, which said that within 24 hours they will send my code. I'm anxious, mailing them as we speak


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Actually I did and it did sound much better. But overall, it's just not as good as I expected it to be. And I blame the damn CSS for ruining yet another string library 😂


CSS is one of the few libraries I do not have. Maybe it's a good thing.
Is the legato delay changeable in CSS? In many threads I have read that the delay during playing can be a bit tricky.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> Crap, I only received one email, which said that within 24 hours they will send my code. I'm anxious, mailing them as we speak


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Strange why the codes are sent in such disparate ways.


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that. Strange why the codes are sent in such disparate ways.



Just a wild guess, but maybe they are trying to throttle the downloads somehow


----------



## Camus (Jul 11, 2020)

Have you looked up your spam folder. I received my code some time ago.
But nevertheless: the waiting is worth it !!!


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> Just a wild guess, but maybe they are trying to throttle the downloads somehow


That makes sense.


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 11, 2020)

AndyP said:


> CSS is one of the few libraries I do not have. Maybe it's a good thing.
> Is the legato delay changeable in CSS? In many threads I have read that the delay during playing can be a bit tricky.


You can't change the delay itself but there are some options people do like playing everything in with the marcato articulation (less delay) or using the legacy legato patches which if I recall don't have any delay (I might be wrong tho), but none of that matters really when you have such beautiful sounding legato in the end.


----------



## mjsalam (Jul 11, 2020)

Dies the loyalty discount apply if you were to purchase Nucleus or Jaeger now?


----------



## Drundfunk (Jul 11, 2020)

@audioimperia Btw is this recorded in situ or centered like Jaeger?


----------



## wiscoexpat (Jul 11, 2020)

One of the hallmarks of Nucleus, to me, is how light it is on system resources. I use it to sketch on an older, underpowered MacBook, and patches load lightning-fast and play back without issue—I really love it for this. Can anyone who's downloaded and installed Areia speak to how resource-hungry it is? Obviously, given the library's size, it will need to live on an SSD and not a laptop for most, but I'm still curious to know how it stacks up.


----------



## Kartus (Jul 11, 2020)

Camus said:


> Have you looked up your spam folder. I received my code some time ago.


I've got the release mail in my inbox, but just found the loyalty discount mail in my spam folder.


----------



## Waywyn (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey guys, I did a video about exploring Areia:


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

Five hours later and still no loyalty code :( Damn you, damn you all!

Edit: not in spam either, its' just full of russian wife candidates


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 11, 2020)

Yesterday, everyone was refreshing their browser all day. Today they will be refreshing their email all day.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 11, 2020)

The viola/celli legatos sound very nice based on what I've heard from YT and Alex's walk thru.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

If you haven’t received your code yet, email us at [email protected] and we’ll set you up! 

If you’ve already purchased it but are eligible for the loyalty discount we will of course refund you the $100!!!

If you purchase Nucleus or Jaeger during the intro period you can also get the $100 loyalty discount, yes. Just email us for a bundle invoice.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> @audioimperia Btw is this recorded in situ or centered like Jaeger?



Centered


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> If you haven’t received your code yet, email us at [email protected] and we’ll set you up!



I've now mailed you twice already


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I've now mailed you twice already



To [email protected]? Message us here on the forum as well.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

My first impression: I am thrilled! It is fun to play with Areia and the sound is excellent.

I compared the violins between Nucleus and Areia. Areia sounds more defined, fuller and the legato is also better. In general the legato is very improved and convincing.

Spiccato in comparison (Areia without the 2nd violin option) sounds almost identical. Area has, I think, more round robins.

Areia has bite and can sound just as soft. Very variable and the dynamic transitions are almost imperceptible. Very smooth.

The loading times are not the fastest, but ok.

It sounds well balanced. What I especially like is the measured tremolo for which 8 slots are available that can be switched by keyswitches. This gives me the variability I always wanted in other libraries. Each slot can represent a different tempo and different dynamic levels. Simply well done.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

AndyP said:


> My first impression: I am thrilled! It is fun to play with Areia and the sound is excellent.
> 
> I compared the violins between Nucleus and Areia. Areia sounds more defined, fuller and the legato is also better. In general the legato is very improved and convincing.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! 

Try a batch re-save, that can help with improving load times. Alternatively you can also just the single patches that have the individual articulations.


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 11, 2020)

@AndyP If you're under W10 excluding the Audio Imperia lib folders could greatly reduce loading times. Also excluding the kontakt file types (.nki, nkx, nkm, etc...)

Would you have any example of legato lines at softer dynamics ?

@audioimperia What is the dynamic range of the lib ? mp to f ?


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> @AndyP If you're under W10 excluding the Audio Imperia lib folders could greatly reduce loading times. Also excluding the kontakt file types (.nki, nkx, nkm, etc...)
> 
> Would you have any example of legato lines at softer dynamics ?
> 
> @audioimperia What is the dynamic range of the lib ? mp to f ?


I work on Macs, with Mojave.
Currently running the batch resave. It takes a while. 
When this is done I can upload a sample of the legato. At 250 ms it sounds great.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

Violins, Classic, no adjustments or changes in the grid, legato -250 ms


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Try a batch re-save, that can help with improving load times. Alternatively you can also just the single patches that have the individual articulations.


Batch re-save did it.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 11, 2020)

I just emailed Audio Imperia requesting the Loyalty Discount Code. Hopefully I will get it soon.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 11, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Actually I did and it did sound much better. But overall, it's just not as good as I expected it to be. And I blame the damn CSS for ruining yet another string library 😂


I think that the end use...and by "use" I mean is it going to stay MIDI or get replaced by a live orchestra...because if the latter, then a passable legato is perfectly fine. If you need a library to be ultra realistic because it's always going to be the final, then I can see wanting better legato...but if the arrangement is killer and orchestration is there, the legato is really not going to be an issue unless you have a lot of exposed lines.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 11, 2020)

AndyP said:


> the delay during playing can be a bit tricky.


I consider myself to be a fairly good piano/keyboard player...and the solo cello that I'm trying to lay into a track is very difficult to play live...BUT, I am using the advanced legato patch and not a lighter version. But if you can find a way to get used to it, it works out.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 11, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Shoot us an email with the purchase receipt, we'll make it work


@audioimperia what about people that have other libraries? Like all Photosynthesis volumes, Hank drums..and Dystopian libraries?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 11, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I just emailed Audio Imperia requesting the Loyalty Discount Code. Hopefully I will get it soon.


I got a fast response regarding the loyalty discount. I think they are manning the fort today with email requests and questions. The intro price is great and the loyalty discount is very generous of them. The download went quick today , just over an hour with speeds up to 160mbps. Thank you Audio Imperia. It's a beautiful thing isn't it?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 11, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> I got a fast response regarding the loyalty discount. I think they are manning the fort today with email requests and questions. The intro price is great and the loyalty discount is very generous of them. The download went quick today , just over an hour with speeds up to 160mbps. Thank you Audio Imperia. It's a beautiful thing isn't it?



Thanks for the feedback. Hopefully I will receive the Loyalty email today. 

Enjoy AREIA.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 11, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Hopefully I will receive the Loyalty email today.
> 
> Enjoy AREIA.


As Andy P suggested , I would do a batch resave to speed up loading. Nucleus is much lighter on RAM than Aeria. I loaded a section (violins or celli) using the 4 mic positions and Ram was around 3.56 GB but you can purge articulations which is a great option to have on less RAM loaded systems.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 11, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> As Andy P suggested , I would do a batch resave to speed up loading. Nucleus is much lighter on RAM than Aeria. I loaded a section (violins or celli) using the 4 mic positions and Ram was around 3.56 GB but you can purge articulations which is a great option to have on less RAM loaded systems.



Thanks for the tip. I always Batch-Resave my Kontakt libraries after they are installed. 
I don't have Nucleus, but I have Jaeger. Oh.. and I just received my Loyalty Code email.


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 11, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks for the tip. I always Batch-Resave my Kontakt libraries after they are installed.
> I don't have Nucleus, but I have Jaeger. Oh.. and I just received my Loyalty Code email.


Enjoy!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm at the checkout at the AI Store, where do you input the Loyalty Code ?

UPDATE: OK, Got it.


----------



## MOLOYADOSA (Jul 11, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> oh..lol at the top, didn't think to look there. thanks.





> I'm wishing it turns out to be their dedicated Strings Library, with wonderful timbre, and features. But it could be something else, the Violin in the teaser points towards strings. we shall know more next week.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 11, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> Yesterday, everyone was refreshing their browser all day. Today they will be refreshing their email all day.


literally checked all day and then noticed at about 11:55 p.m. that it was listed under products on their website


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

chapbot said:


> literally checked all day and then noticed at about 11:55 p.m. that it was listed under products on their website



If you haven't received anything yet email us at [email protected] and we'll send you the code


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

@audioimperia : where's the manual, I really need it now for couple of things. these is none in rars (or I missed it) and you website Help has links to all other manuals but Areia...


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> @audioimperia : where's the manual, I really need it now for couple of things. these is none in rars (or I missed it) and you website Help has links to all other manuals but Areia...



what questions do you have? Send us an email and we’ll answer them all! Official manual will come soon as well.


----------



## Jackdaw (Jul 11, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> what questions do you have? Send us an email and we’ll answer them all! Official manual will come soon as well.



I may be too ashamed to write here :D
But oh well, I have trouble with measured tremolo, I just cannot use the editor. Nothing happens when I click around with my mouse, I just cannot find a way how to edit/remove/add the accents... I bet there is a reason for that...

ALso there's one "Extras" .rar, I don't know if ints contents are already installed or is that something I have to do manually, I remember there was something like that with Nucleus.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> I may be too ashamed to write here :D
> But oh well, I have trouble with measured tremolo, I just cannot use the editor. Nothing happens when I click around with my mouse, I just cannot find a way how to edit/remove/add the accents... I bet there is a reason for that...
> 
> ALso there's one "Extras" .rar, I don't know if ints contents are already installed or is that something I have to do manually, I remember there was something like that with Nucleus.



Without the Extras rar installed you wouldn’t be able to open the library, so guessing it must be installed!

Dial down the dynamics knob, and go crazy with drawing in patterns  Let is know if that does the trick


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 11, 2020)

I know you can move the keyswitches around on the keyboard up and down , but is there a way to manually assign the keyswitch and reorder the articulations in Aeria to match the keyswitches in Nucleus. It would make using the 2 libraries in tandem a bit easier, especially with ariculation maps in DAWS. I know the sequence of Aeria articulations would look wonky if done this way but it would be handy to be able to do this.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

paulmatthew said:


> I know you can move the keyswitches around on the keyboard up and down , but is there a way to manually assign the keyswitch and reorder the articulations in Aeria to match the keyswitches in Nucleus. It would make using the 2 libraries in tandem a bit easier, especially with ariculation maps in DAWS. I know the sequence of Aeria articulations would look wonky if done this way but it would be handy to be able to do this.



Yup, this is in our to-do list for engine updates.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

Jackdaw said:


> @audioimperia : where's the manual, I really need it now for couple of things. these is none in rars (or I missed it) and you website Help has links to all other manuals but Areia...


You can download the Nucleus manual to get you started.
You can find it at Nucleus about below. It's a little hidden. 
Scroll down a little, past the pictures under Pricing & Crossgrade.
There's a lot of stuff in there that fits for Areia as well.






Nucleus (The Orchestral Core for Kontakt Player)


NOW UPDATED TO V1.3 WITH EVEN MORE CONTENT Working on the go? Nucleus preserves system resources while packing a mighty punch, with all the essentials of modern cinematic composition and an intuitive interface. Clean, compact, and easy-to-use, Nucleus is an all-in-one package that’s hard to...




www.audioimperia.com


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

The measured tremolo is really great, you can do great ostinatos with it.
If you set some accents very high and let the dynamic down, you can create great rhythmic patterns.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 11, 2020)

AndyP said:


> The measured tremolo is really great, you can do great ostinatos with it.
> If you set some accents very high and let the dynamic down, you can create great rhythmic patterns.




Would love to hear some of the patterns you come up with if you wanna share?


----------



## AndyP (Jul 11, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Would love to hear some of the patterns you come up with if you wanna share?


I'd love to. Right now, I'm building a template from Areia and Nucleus.
Let's see what I can do these days.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 11, 2020)

Man I’m struggling to like the legato sound. Ensembles especially sound very synth to me. The shorts sounds excellent though but the sustains not so much. I have to listen more.


----------



## wiscoexpat (Jul 11, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Man I’m struggling to like the legato sound.



For me it’s the exact opposite. With the delay set to 250 ms, I’m surprised by just how much I enjoy the legato. It might not be as slow and creamy as CSS, but I don’t think it’s intended to be either. In the context of an epic track (which is my understanding of what Audio Imperia is all about), the legato really shines through.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 11, 2020)

wiscoexpat said:


> For me it’s the exact opposite. With the delay set to 250 ms, I’m surprised by just how much I enjoy the legato. It might not be as slow and creamy as CSS, but I don’t think it’s intended to be either. In the context of an epic track (which is my understanding of what Audio Imperia is all about), the legato really shines through.


The legato transitions sound fine to me. I’m talking about the actual sound itself.


----------



## wiscoexpat (Jul 11, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> The legato transitions sound fine to me. I’m talking about the actual sound itself.



Gotcha. I’m really enjoying the sound, myself, as it’s seems like such a natural fit with Nucleus, which is my primary sketch tool. But I know so many of us prefer different sonic flavors, and thankfully there are tons of great options out there right now.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 11, 2020)

wiscoexpat said:


> Gotcha. I’m really enjoying the sound, myself, as it’s seems like such a natural fit with Nucleus, which is my primary sketch tool. But I know so many of us prefer different sonic flavors, and thankfully there are tons of great options out there right now.


I want to like it. Need to listen to more demos. I’m sure there will be more over the next few days or so. Still have time before Intro price is up.


----------



## AndreasHe (Jul 11, 2020)

@audioimperia Thanks for loyality discount. As I am currently upset with spitfire (because of their contest) I am happy great alternatives come up.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 12, 2020)

Hmmm I really want to like this. There seems to have gone a lot of thought and interesting programming into this. But that "modern mix" is extremely hyped, would love to hear the classical mix, but that's not in the walkthrough, or the demos it sems...? For a reason...?

But what is going on with the legatos? There seems to be an accent/staccato overlay on each note you go to. Sounds seriously unnatural. I hear it on both the violins, violas and the pre-orchestrated cellos+basses for example. So I guess its sort of a design "choice", although I think it is a weird one. It will work well for non-exposed, semifast/fast playing of lines, but not very well for anything else.

Will changing the attack setting in ADSR help solve this?


----------



## Satorious (Jul 12, 2020)

@Simon Ravn - It might not answer all your questions - but have you checked out Nicolas Schuele's video (post #117 - page 6)? He uses the classical mix, which he says he prefers.


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 12, 2020)

Just started playing with this. I personally don't like the hyped mix, prefer the classical one. I also prefer the Jaeger interface.  Just a few observations so far.

In Jaeger, when playing NV legato, there is no vibrato on the legato transitions which is how it is supposed to sound. However, when playing NV legato (at least the violins, didn't check the others yet) in Areia, every interval still has a noticeable vibrato, which then cuts out after a second or so. That's not realistic at all, it should be like in Jaeger, can you guys fix this?

There are also a couple of intervals with a volume dip/bump of some kind, which could use some improvement. As for the accent on each note, believe this has been the case since Jaeger. Just wondering out loud here, is this all bow legato instead of fingered legato?

The shorts are very nice.


----------



## MOLOYADOSA (Jul 12, 2020)

wiscoexpat said:


> For me it’s the exact opposite. With the delay set to 250 ms, I’m surprised by just how much I enjoy the legato. It might not be as slow an d creamy as CSS, but I don’t think it’s intended to be either. In the context of an epic track (which is my understanding of what Audio Imperia is all about), the legato really shines through.



Gotcha. I’m really enjoying the sound, myself, as it’s seems like such a natural fit with Nucleus, which is my primary sketch tool. But I know so many of us prefer different sonic flavors, and thankfully there are tons of great options out there right now. Kodi nox


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 12, 2020)

Here's an example of one bump I'm hearing in Areai. First Areai violins, then same played by Jaeger v1.2. Notice how in the Areai example it almost sounds like a rebow after the interval. They are obviously the same samples though, so this should be an issue with the programming. I'm hearing this effect on more intervals than just this one.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 12, 2020)

Yes, there is a slight drop, this is actually the case with legato samples. I noticed that, too.
But so far I have no problem with it.


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 12, 2020)

Been thinking about getting CSS or SSS for a while now - seems like this one is actually the right one to get for me though


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2020)

Here is a first look video at AI's AREIA by Daniel James.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 12, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Here's an example of one bump I'm hearing in Areai. First Areai violins, then same played by Jaeger v1.2. Notice how in the Areai example it almost sounds like a rebow after the interval. They are obviously the same samples though, so this should be an issue with the programming. I'm hearing this effect on more intervals than just this one.


I don't have Areia yet, but this is the exact problem I've had with Jaeger's violins. For strident passages in a big orchestration, it's not a problem, but for quieter passages in a sparse arrangement, those "bumps" stick out like a sore thumb and ruin any attempt at smoothness.

It's really unfortunate, because other that that, I love Jaeger's strings. I pointed this out to AI earlier this year, and they said they were aware of the issue and were working to correct it in the next Jaeger update, which was posponed so they could work on Areia. So hearing the bump still there in Areia is really disappointing and now makes me question whether it's worth getting Areia, since it doesn't solve this pretty blatant legato problem 😥


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 12, 2020)

For Daniels video just change the YT settings to HD. Looks great then.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 12, 2020)

I am still struggling to understand why the library defaults to the modern mix, when it's so damn hyped and processed and really takes away from hearing what the natural strings sound like...drives me nuts. I can't get a sense of this library at all this way. Gonna pass. Not sure why there even exists a modern mix...sounds so fake and synthetic to me...am I the only one? Maybe I'm just too damn old.. LOL


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 12, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Here's an example of one bump I'm hearing in Areai. First Areai violins, then same played by Jaeger v1.2. Notice how in the Areai example it almost sounds like a rebow after the interval. They are obviously the same samples though, so this should be an issue with the programming. I'm hearing this effect on more intervals than just this one.


does this happen at all dynamic levels?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm downloading AREIA, will give it a spin later today.

Regarding the Modern vs Classical Mix, since it also offers 4 mic options to customize the sound to your taste. I would think that should provide a lot of flexibility and variety as far as the sonic character/timbre that one desires to achieve. Not just two Preset Mixes to choose from.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 12, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm downloading AREIA, will give it a spin later today.
> 
> Regarding the Modern vs Classical Mix, since it also offers 4 mic options to customize the sound to your taste. I would think that should provide a lot of flexibility and variety as far as the sonic character/timbre that one desires to achieve. Not just two Preset Mixes to choose from.


Wish there was a solid walkthrough that showed each one...classic with all mic mixes and then modern. But there's still time to decide on this. Not giving up yet.. LOL


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Here's an example of one bump I'm hearing in Areai. First Areai violins, then same played by Jaeger v1.2. Notice how in the Areai example it almost sounds like a rebow after the interval. They are obviously the same samples though, so this should be an issue with the programming. I'm hearing this effect on more intervals than just this one.



I hear that little bump in the first example Areia, maybe @audioimperia can comment on this, and offer a fix via an update.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Wish there was a solid walkthrough that showed each one...classic with all mic mixes and then modern. But there's still time to decide on this. Not giving up yet.. LOL



As I mentioned in my post, there are a lot more options than just Classical and Modern, given you have four sliders to tweak the overall mix to taste.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> I am still struggling to understand why the library defaults to the modern mix, when it's so damn hyped and processed and really takes away from hearing what the natural strings sound like...drives me nuts. I can't get a sense of this library at all this way. Gonna pass. Not sure why there even exists a modern mix...sounds so fake and synthetic to me...am I the only one? Maybe I'm just too damn old.. LOL


You don't have to use the mix mics. There are four more mic options.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 12, 2020)

I like the performance patches. In Nucleus I built them myself. I hope for Nucleus they still come as promised.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey guys, thanks so much for your feedback!
Regarding the legato transitions:

Legato setting is very tricky. We have to find a balance between displaying the transition cleanly (meaning that the attack envelope won't affect the actual transition part of the legato sample) and to make sure it's not bumpy.

When you do things too smoothly (attack of the transitions is longer) the transition loses its clarity. So, you'd hear smoother transitions but definitely at the expense of clarity (meaning that the attack envelope WILL affect the actual transition part of the legato sample).

I think the best compromise is that you guys could pick the legato smoothness with a knob, but please be aware that you'd be sacrificing something in exchange.

Please check the attachment: first is current setting, second is a smoother setting.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I like the performance patches. In Nucleus I built them myself. I hope for Nucleus they still come as promised.



100% Yes.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 12, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I like the performance patches. In Nucleus I built them myself. I hope for Nucleus they still come as promised.


Where they promised in nucleus? I own Nucleus and am currently looking at areia. Already own spitfire studio strings. Do you know if there will be a patch for Nucleus coming?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> 100% Yes.


Hey! Any info on when it would drop for Nucleus?  or if you could link me to what updates are planned for Nucleus


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Hey guys, thanks so much for your feedback!
> Regarding the legato transitions:
> 
> Legato setting is very tricky. We have to find a balance between displaying the transition cleanly (meaning that the attack envelope won't affect the actual transition part of the legato sample) and to make sure it's not bumpy.
> ...


Thank you for the explanation @audioimperia I'm probably not understanding something correctly, but why can't the volume of the legato transition simply be lowered to match the volume of the notes being played? To my ear, it sounds like the volume of the legato transition is always the same regardless of note volume, which is causing the "bump" with softer notes.

Edit: Never mind. I just played around with it, and the volume does adjust. So yes, a way for users to control the attack envelope would be helpful.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Just started playing with this. I personally don't like the hyped mix, prefer the classical one. I also prefer the Jaeger interface.  Just a few observations so far.
> 
> In Jaeger, when playing NV legato, there is no vibrato on the legato transitions which is how it is supposed to sound. However, when playing NV legato (at least the violins, didn't check the others yet) in Areia, every interval still has a noticeable vibrato, which then cuts out after a second or so. That's not realistic at all, it should be like in Jaeger, can you guys fix this?



We didn't record NV legato transitions. Originally the legato articulation was supposed to be only with vibrato (meaning vibrato sustains + vibrato transitions). We added non vibrato sustains to the patch to add some flexibility, but we agree, having that mismatch is unfortunate. Not sure how we could solve this more than recording non vibrato legato, but we're not sure if there's much application for that.

If you guys think it's really worth it, please let us know!


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Thank you for the explanation @audioimperia I'm probably not understanding something correctly, but why can't the volume of the legato transition simply be lowered to match the volume of the notes being played? To my ear, it sounds like the volume of the legato transition is always the same regardless of note volume, which is causing the "bump" with softer notes.



Our philosophy is "what we record is what you get", so, we never touch the original recording levels so our libraries are a true representation of the recordings.

That would kinda break the rule :(

Still, we're researching some avant-garde methodologies that would allow us to not break the rules.

In the meanwhile we think offering a legato smoothness knob will help you guys a lot. In that way you could tweak the smoothness to your liking, just please be aware of the compromise in clarity.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> In the meanwhile we think offering a legato smoothness knob will help you guys a lot. In that way you could tweak the smoothness to your liking, just please be aware of the compromise in clarity.


Yes, this would be very useful Thank you!


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> We didn't record NV legato transitions. Originally the legato articulation was supposed to be only with vibrato (meaning vibrato sustains + vibrato transitions). We added non vibrato sustains to the patch to add some flexibility, but we agree, having that mismatch is unfortunate. Not sure how we could solve this more than recording non vibrato legato, but we're not sure if there's much application for that.
> 
> If you guys think it's really worth it, please let us know!


But in Jaeger those NV legatos actually sound fine? How come? Does Jager include actual NV legato intervals?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> But in Jaeger those NV legatos actually sound fine? How come? Does Jager include actual NV legato intervals?



No NV legato recordings for any products yet, not sure why those would sound different. Could you send us A/B demos of what you mean?


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Jul 12, 2020)

@audioimperia 
Would it be possible to add a setting in the future to Nucleus/Areia for the libraries to load up with the Classic Mix in their default state, instead of the Modern Mix? Like the user could pick in a global setting submenu or drop down somewhere what mix is the default one that the library and all the patches load up with. I'm aware the patch could be saved as a preset in Kontakt with the classic mix, but this would be even better, as I dont always use templates and much prefer the classic mix, and it can be a bit annoying having to switch it everytime.

Just a suggestion!


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 12, 2020)

Secret Soundworks said:


> @audioimperia
> Would it be possible to add a setting in the future to Nucleus/Areia for the libraries to load up with the Classic Mix in their default state, instead of the Modern Mix? Like the user could pick in a global setting submenu or drop down somewhere what mix is the default one that the library and all the patches load up with. I'm aware the patch could be saved as a preset in Kontakt with the classic mix, but this would be even better, as I dont always use templates and much prefer the classic mix, and it can be a bit annoying having to switch it everytime.
> 
> Just a suggestion!


Can't you just save your current settings as a new instrument, and just load that instrument instead?


----------



## AndyP (Jul 12, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Thank you for the explanation @audioimperia I'm probably not understanding something correctly, but why can't the volume of the legato transition simply be lowered to match the volume of the notes being played? To my ear, it sounds like the volume of the legato transition is always the same regardless of note volume, which is causing the "bump" with softer notes.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. I just played around with it, and the volume does adjust. So yes, a way for users to control the attack envelope would be helpful.





NekujaK said:


> Yes, this would be very useful Thank you!


I concur with that. To test it, I let the legato strings play whole notes, increasing the velocity curve bit by bit.
It sounds a bit wavy. The sustain phase after the legato transition sounds a bit quieter at first. Maybe it helps to adjust the volume of the legato transition (like in some other libraries). I think that might help too. Or both ...


----------



## Sovereign (Jul 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> No NV legato recordings for any products yet, not sure why those would sound different. Could you send us A/B demos of what you mean?


Sure. Here's an A/B example, Jaeger first. Areia second. The Jaeger patch is superior.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> Sure. Here's an A/B example, Jaeger first. Areia second. The Jaeger patch is superior.



Got it,
I can confirm that Jaeger has the exact same set of samples (with vibrato), just you were hearing less of them.

So what's happening here is that the legato transition samples now are a bit longer than what they used to be in Jaeger, which is a good thing when there's a match between sustains and legato transitions (gives you more cross-fade time between them, meaning less bumpy sound), but definitely makes it worse when they are non-matching (you hear more of the vibrato of the transitions).

So right now either we make it worse for vibrato and make it better for non-vibrato, or the opposite :(

Recording non-vibrato legatos is being discussed at the moment, so, let us know if it's that important for you guys.

Thank you!


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

Secret Soundworks said:


> @audioimperia
> Would it be possible to add a setting in the future to Nucleus/Areia for the libraries to load up with the Classic Mix in their default state, instead of the Modern Mix? Like the user could pick in a global setting submenu or drop down somewhere what mix is the default one that the library and all the patches load up with. I'm aware the patch could be saved as a preset in Kontakt with the classic mix, but this would be even better, as I dont always use templates and much prefer the classic mix, and it can be a bit annoying having to switch it everytime.
> 
> Just a suggestion!



Thanks for the suggestions!, I think what would be possible is to set the default settings using .nka files. So basically you load a patch, you modify the settings, you hit save as default, and every patch loads that way from that point... or some other ways of handling this.

We'll do some research and testing. In the meanwhile we're sorry for these limitations, and we really hope you enjoy your experience with the library!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> So what's happening here is that the legato transition samples now are a bit longer than what they used to be in Jaeger, which is a good thing when there's a match between sustains and legato transitions (gives you more cross-fade time between them, meaning less bumpy sound), but definitely makes it worse when they are non-matching (you hear more of the vibrato of the transitions).



Hi @audioimperia ,

Q. When you refer to a match between sustains and legato transitions, do you mean a match in note-length ? or dynamics, or ..... ? I just want to make sure I understand what you are trying to explain. 

Thanks.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @audioimperia ,
> 
> Q. When you refer to a match between sustains and legato transitions, do you mean a match in note-length ? or dynamics, or ..... ? I just want to make sure I understand what you are trying to explain.
> 
> Thanks.



Vibrato/Non Vibrato. The big issue here is that we're cross-fading between a legato transition with vibrato and a sustained without vibrato.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Vibrato/Non Vibrato. The big issue here is that we're cross-fading between a legato transition with vibrato and a sustained without vibrato.



I see. So, it depends on the sustain note's level of vibrato, so that the legato transition with vibrato smoothly blends into the sustain note that has some vibrato. 

imho. Strings playing with some degree of Vibrato sound more pleasing than when playing non-vibrato, hence this will require vibrato-legato transitions. Which is what this library offers. If the Legato Transitions had no-vibrato, they would match up better with non-vibrato sustains. I guess it's a matter of taste, and some sacrifice in string tonality/timbre. I prefer strings that have a nice timbre/tonality, and are expressive and emotional, over perfect ones, that lack it.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 12, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I see. So, it depends on the sustain note's level of vibrato, so that the legato transition with vibrato smoothly blends into the sustain note that has some vibrato.
> 
> imho. Strings playing with some degree of Vibrato sound more pleasing than when playing non-vibrato, hence this will require vibrato-legato transitions. Which is what this library offers. If the Legato Transitions had no-vibrato, they would match up better with non-vibrato sustains. I guess it's a matter of taste, and some sacrifice in string tonality/timbre. I prefer strings that have a nice timbre/tonality, and are expressive and emotional, over perfect ones, that lack it.



We agree. We still might end up recording non vibrato legato, we'll see.

Thanks so much for all the input guys!


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 12, 2020)

Secret Soundworks said:


> @audioimperia
> Would it be possible to add a setting in the future to Nucleus/Areia for the libraries to load up with the Classic Mix in their default state, instead of the Modern Mix? Like the user could pick in a global setting submenu or drop down somewhere what mix is the default one that the library and all the patches load up with. I'm aware the patch could be saved as a preset in Kontakt with the classic mix, but this would be even better, as I dont always use templates and much prefer the classic mix, and it can be a bit annoying having to switch it everytime.
> 
> Just a suggestion!


Yes!!! Modern mix is not great and very specific to maybe hybrid tracks. Classic should have been the default for sure. Absolutely agree


----------



## Nordstorm (Jul 13, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I don't have Areia yet, but this is the exact problem I've had with Jaeger's violins. For strident passages in a big orchestration, it's not a problem, but for quieter passages in a sparse arrangement, those "bumps" stick out like a sore thumb and ruin any attempt at smoothness.
> 
> It's really unfortunate, because other that that, I love Jaeger's strings. I pointed this out to AI earlier this year, and they said they were aware of the issue and were working to correct it in the next Jaeger update, which was posponed so they could work on Areia. So hearing the bump still there in Areia is really disappointing and now makes me question whether it's worth getting Areia, since it doesn't solve this pretty blatant legato problem


 
same here!
Why are bugs not fixed first - before the next product is sold ?!


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 13, 2020)

Nordstorm said:


> same here!
> Why are bugs not fixed first - before the next product is sold ?!



Working on updates as we speak


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 13, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> We still might end up recording non vibrato legato, we'll see.



That would be one of the things setting Areia ahead of other libs, given even one of the most acclaimed strings library on the market suffers from this.
I was pleasantly surprised by a video showing the lowest dynamics NV sustains, they're even more beautiful than I thought. Would be nice to have true legato on those...


----------



## brash tracks (Jul 13, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Working on updates as we speak



Great! I'm definitely experiencing crashes sometimes when I clone an Areia track in Logic Pro X. I'll have to start over, delete the new track and create a fresh midi track and then open a fresh Areia. 


Sounds great though! Is the manual available yet? There are some quirks with the Measured Tremolos that I haven't been able to figure out.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 13, 2020)

Nordstorm said:


> same here!
> Why are bugs not fixed first - before the next product is sold ?!



I'd have to believe it's along the lines of: stay in business.
Bug fixes don't generally make money directly, just through loyalty over time (nothing to laugh at), which is also harder to measure.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 13, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I'd have to believe it's along the lines of: stay in business.
> Bug fixes don't generally make money directly, just through loyalty over time (nothing to laugh at), which is also harder to measure.


All developers suffer from this..well, most. I think that they should perfect ONE library first before releasing others. It may not be as cost effective, but if they went ahead and released a product that had bugs to begin with, and people paid money for it...that should be fixed. Not fair either to the people who bought it in good faith hoping it will work. SFA is famous for that, and it prevents me from being anything else from them...there is ALWAYS an issue...LOL


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 13, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Working on updates as we speak


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 13, 2020)

Are the these completely new recordings or are the legatos same as Nucleus? Can I use these violins as 1st and nucleus as 2nd moving forward?


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 13, 2020)

How do people afford this stuff in these troubled times?


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 13, 2020)

sourcefor said:


> How do people afford this stuff in these troubled times?



With the loyalty discount it's $199


----------



## AndyP (Jul 13, 2020)

Today I layered Areia with the strings of Ark 4. That rocks. The Ark4 strings bring in a nice detail depth. Proper pressure on the line.


----------



## sourcefor (Jul 13, 2020)

That’s fine if you have approved products, but if not I guess wait for a sale


----------



## Saxer (Jul 13, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Working on updates as we speak


Sent a pm


----------



## Zanshin (Jul 13, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Today I layered Areia with the strings of Ark 4. That rocks. The Ark4 strings bring in a nice detail depth. Proper pressure on the line.



The Ark 4 strings sound good layered with lots of different strings libs  Not sure why that Ark isn’t more popular.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 14, 2020)

Does Areia include portamento slides in the legato patches?


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 14, 2020)

People who have tried it and own spitfire studio strings. How do they compare? Are they good match or not? I own Nucleus and ssts. Areia seems to have about the same articulations, ssts has more ofc.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Jul 14, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Thanks for the suggestions!, I think what would be possible is to set the default settings using .nka files. So basically you load a patch, you modify the settings, you hit save as default, and every patch loads that way from that point... or some other ways of handling this.
> 
> We'll do some research and testing. In the meanwhile we're sorry for these limitations, and we really hope you enjoy your experience with the library!



That would would be awesome, thanks for the consideration!


----------



## AndyP (Jul 14, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Does Areia include portamento slides in the legato patches?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 14, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Unfortunately not.



That is a shame. It’s a no go for me on this library I guess.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## artomatic (Jul 14, 2020)

Jose7822 said:


> That is a shame. It’s a no go for me on this library I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the info!




Indeed. I was seriously ready to buy this library. But when I took a look at the articulation list and found that it was missing portamento, I emptied the cart, sad to say.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 14, 2020)

artomatic said:


> Indeed. I was seriously ready to buy this library. But when I took a look at the articulation list and found that it was missing portamento, I emptied the cart, sad to say.



hehe... You can always use Pitch-Bend


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 14, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Unfortunately not.


wow.. I also thought they'd have portamento slides...not that I use them often, but would hate to need it and not have it. Oh well..


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Portamento is such a great tool that lifts the realism when playing legato lines with a few wellplaced Portamentos. I bought spitfire studio sting after i bought nucleus and the Portamento in ssts has really helped the energy and sound in my music.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 14, 2020)

Bummer. I get that it’s not included in Nucleus or Jaeger that covers the entire orchestra, but I wish it could have been included here. Would have gladly skipped one or more of the other articulations to get it!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 14, 2020)

mybadmemory said:


> Ouch, too bad. I understand that it’s not included in Nucleus or Jaeger that covers the entire orchestra (kind of), but no portamento in a dedicated string library feels like a strange choice to me. I would have gladly skipped one or more of the other articulations to get it.



I think CineString Core doesn't have Portamento, and It's a dedicated Strings library.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't miss the portamento as much. It'd be nice if it was there, but I could do without it.
All in all, I am satisfied. If the legato transitions are made even softer in the transition I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 14, 2020)

Talking about Portamento in Sample Libraries, I find them instant realism breakers most of the time. 

i.e. I heard many string library demos that sound very good, until I heard a Portamento come in, that's it... bye bye to realism.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 14, 2020)

oh 


muziksculp said:


> I think CineString Core doesn't have Portamento, and It's a dedicated Strings library.


I have the library...what is there is not a true bliss port, but a slight portato into the next note...at least it's what I hear...but the solo strings definitely has portamento and a really nice one at that.


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 14, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Talking about Portamento in Sample Libraries, I find them instant realism breakers most of the time.


You have to use that articulation very sparingly...but a lot of emotional music has it...it's like crash cymbals on a programmed drum kit...a little goes a long way..


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 14, 2020)

It’s also pretty handy in more ethnic type of lines. I personally love a well recorded and programmed portamento.


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 15, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> We agree. We still might end up recording non vibrato legato, we'll see.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the input guys!



I usually use vibrato in long lines and brings it down just before the legato transitions happens. I then brings it back when the strings are again sustaining longer notes. So it makes sense to me to have non-vibrato legato.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 15, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> We agree. We still might end up recording non vibrato legato, we'll see.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the input guys!



And portamento, pretty please! 🙏


----------



## jaketanner (Jul 15, 2020)

Between recording non legato, then maybe Portamento and then script it, it’s gonna be 6 months to a year before this happens I’d imagine.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 15, 2020)

In the short term, just a setting to adjust the attack of the legato transition would be very much appreciated - for both Areia and Jaeger.


----------



## chapbot (Jul 15, 2020)

I've yet to hear a demo or walkthrough that isn't drenched in reverb. For anyone who owns this library, can you answer these questions and/or provide a quick MP3 example?

1 are close mics mono or stereo?

2 how dry is it when reverb is off?


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 15, 2020)

chapbot said:


> I've yet to hear a demo or walkthrough that isn't drenched in reverb. For anyone who owns this library, can you answer these questions and/or provide a quick MP3 example?
> 
> 1 are close mics mono or stereo?
> 
> 2 how dry is it when reverb is off?



1. Stereo

2. We specifically chose a fairly dry recording stage for all of our current orchestral libraries. So once the Kontakt reverb is turned off, it is indeed quite dry.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi,

Will there be a pdf user's manual for *Areia* in the near future ?

There was no pdf user's manual in the library download files, and non is posted on the product page.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## filipjonathan (Jul 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will there be a pdf user's manual for *Areia* in the near future ?
> 
> ...


Yes, they said they are working on it.


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will there be a pdf user's manual for *Areia* in the near future ?
> 
> ...



You can probably get Nucleus' manual. A lot of the topics covered there will be good for Areia as well.


----------



## HotCoffee (Jul 19, 2020)

Can someone please tell me that:

_HotCoffee, you are a hobbyist at best, you really don't need this. You will never make any money writing music. I mean, you can't even play the piano, why on earth would you want another string library when you have Jaeger, CSS, CSSS and Arks 1 and 2, even if it is just $199? Are you an idiot?_


----------



## mybadmemory (Jul 19, 2020)

HotCoffee said:


> Can someone please tell me that:
> 
> _HotCoffee, you are a hobbyist at best, you really don't need this. You will never make any money writing music. I mean, you can't even play the piano, why on earth would you want another string library when you have Jaeger, CSS, CSSS and Arks 1 and 2, even if it is just $199? Are you an idiot?_



I think perhaps this very library might be what changes it all for you.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 19, 2020)

HotCoffee said:


> Can someone please tell me that:
> 
> _HotCoffee, you are a hobbyist at best, you really don't need this. You will never make any money writing music. I mean, you can't even play the piano, why on earth would you want another string library when you have Jaeger, CSS, CSSS and Arks 1 and 2, even if it is just $199? Are you an idiot?_



I think you have enough string libraries for now. Better to invest in some educational material like videos, courses or 1 on 1 tutoring, if your string writing still isn't where you want it to be.


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 19, 2020)

@HotCoffee, you are a hobbyist at best, you really don't need this. You will never make any money writing music. I mean, you can't even play the piano, why on earth would you want another string library when you have Jaeger, CSS, CSSS and Arks 1 and 2, even if it is just $199? Are you an idiot?


(talking as a hobbyist at the same position that ONLY owns Nucleus - so YES I'M GOING TO GET IT!)


----------



## Delboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Cant afford their products as way out of our budget range esp after losing my job due to CV19.
Great some of you getting this for $199 as I could probably have stretched to that but then would probably need Jaeger or Nucleus as well and that is in the Gods price range.
Do they ever have deeper sales ? at 50-70% and maybe I could look at getting this for my Uni son then.


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 20, 2020)

Delboy said:


> Cant afford their products as way out of our budget range esp after losing my job due to CV19.
> Great some of you getting this for $199 as I could probably have stretched to that but then would probably need Jaeger or Nucleus as well and that is in the Gods price range.
> Do they ever have deeper sales ? at 50-70% and maybe I could look at getting this for my Uni son then.



Never seen them go that low. I won't expect them to go that low as most of their libraries are quite new and older libraries usually go do to the 40%-50$ max.
I bought Nucleus for $375 and I don't think they are going to discount it much more than that.

To be totally honest? It is worth it. My composing skills before and after are two different things.
This is the first "big" library I ever bought though.


----------



## Delboy (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks Yogeve that is worth knowing .. Nucleus lite is $99 or $449 (so $375 is a saving at least but not on sale at present) then Jaeger although includes Jaeger Vocal is a whopping 600 bucks .. as I say prices in the Gods seats. Have signed up for the newsletter and will track ... maybe one day we will be lucky and be able to get on the first rung of their product ladder as I say I would have taken a punt for him at $199 but 300 bucks - I cant.


----------



## Supremo (Jul 24, 2020)

Couldn't resist this one and bought it last night. Overall I'm very satisfied with the tone and playability of Areia instruments. However, those bumps that are particularly noticeable in violins legato patches are extremely annoying and ruin all the excitement. Really hope Jan will be able come up with a quick update fixing those bumps because other than that the library sounds wonderful to my ears.


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 24, 2020)

Supremo said:


> Couldn't resist this one and bought it last night. Overall I'm very satisfied with the tone and playability of Areia instruments. However, those bumps that are particularly noticeable in violins legato patches are extremely annoying and ruin all the excitement. Really hope Jan will be able come up with a quick update fixing those bumps because other than that the library sounds wonderful to my ears.



Tomas and I are working on that as we speak. We'll be including a controller in this upcoming update that allows you to change the legato transition behavior to your liking.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2020)

@audioimperia 

Thanks. 

It will be nice to have a pdf User's Manual for Areia as well.


----------



## AndyP (Jul 24, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Tomas and I are working on that as we speak. We'll be including a controller in this upcoming update that allows you to change the legato transition behavior to your liking.


Great! I have used Areia in different tracks now and love the sound!
The performance patches also make life so much easier.


----------



## Camus (Jul 27, 2020)

I was searching for the manual also, because I´m wondering if I can r control the classic/modern Mix button by midi or via automation. Hm????


----------



## Yogevs (Jul 27, 2020)

Camus said:


> I was searching for the manual also, because I´m wondering if I can r control the classic/modern Mix button by midi or via automation. Hm????



Why would you want to do that this way? It's such a harsh shift.


----------



## Camus (Jul 27, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Why would you want to do that this way? It's such a harsh shift.


Different cues - one template - not within a cue of course


----------



## Supremo (Jul 27, 2020)

Camus said:


> I was searching for the manual also, because I´m wondering if I can r control the classic/modern Mix button by midi or via automation. Hm????



No, you can't. I have just checked it now.


----------



## Camus (Jul 28, 2020)

Supremo said:


> No, you can't. I have just checked it now.


I tried to find out eather and wasn´t able to find it, while all the other stuff is automatable or controllable.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Jul 28, 2020)

@audioimperia Just want to say, amazing work on this library. I really really love it, and the tone is superb!! I reached out about potential crashing issues in Logic yesterday, but found on Facebook to see that you guys are already working on a fix for it, so look forward to hearing / getting the update


----------



## audioimperia (Jul 28, 2020)

Camus said:


> I tried to find out eather and wasn´t able to find it, while all the other stuff is automatable or controllable.



Hey guys!

That slider was made non-automatable following NKS recommendations. Any controller that does purging/unpurging shouldn't be automatable. We will re-think this so you can automate it in the future.

Best,

Tomás


----------



## artinro (Jul 29, 2020)

Sethiroth said:


> @audioimperia So I just just purchased the Areia Library and have really enjoyed the tone so far(really like the classic mix alot). But I noticed something that seemed off to me. There's no legato transitions beyond a octave jump. Example. C6 to G7. Is this normal for this library or do I have a bug. I was under the impression that it was recorded because its not mentioned anywhere that its not been recorded. Thanks for you time.



No string library available (as far as i‘m aware) has legato transitions beyond an octave.


----------



## Sethiroth (Jul 29, 2020)

@artinro - I have purchased BBCSO also and it has it beyond octave jumps. Maybe BBCSO has fake legatos beyond Octave I'm not sure. I am new to purchasing libraries to be honest. I could be fully in the wrong but I thought I bring it up just in case. I for sure could be terribly misinformed about legato transitions


----------



## artinro (Jul 29, 2020)

A few use fake transitions past the octave, yes. No true legato. If I remember correctly, BBCSO triggers the octave legato first, then the subsequent transition between the octave and the final target note after.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 29, 2020)

sethiroth, have you ever seen a violin? 

how many reasonable/possible slurred transitions exist over an octave? Not only does this very rarely occur in standard melody writing and voice leading, but it's physically unreasonable for much of it's range. Legato itself just means to play connected, which in the sample word gets confused with slurred/other legato techniques. If you were to play 2 notes on different strings, the most "connected" you could play them would be keeping the same bowing direction - which you can emulated with a sustain patch since there is no connection between the two notes. An argument could be made for violin I's having more than an octave on the E string - but again, it's not a common choice - and would simply add to the production cost and resource drain for people who will possibly never write that interval in a connected phrase ever.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 29, 2020)

Wanted to say I'm pretty impressed with Areia, Audio Imperia has come a long way!

I would have toyed with it, but honestly I'm not sure if I'll ever upgrade to kontakt 6 - and I hate the free player. It'll be on my list of things to keep an eye out for if I choose to upgrade to kontakt 6


----------



## Sethiroth (Jul 29, 2020)

@artinro Thanks for the responses. It seems I personally was just mis-informed about legatos transitions, Mainly because false assumption from my previous purchase with BBCSO. I really appreciate you time and patience.


----------



## joeyf (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, as a new purchaser of Areia, and loving it, HOWEVER is anyone having these probs, nothing but constant crashes with Logic over the last few days, as soon as I touch an instance of Areia, just crashing.

Logic 10.5.1....Kontakt 6 latest version??


----------



## Supremo (Jul 30, 2020)

joeyf said:


> Hi everyone, as a new purchaser of Areia, and loving it, HOWEVER is anyone having these probs, nothing but constant crashes with Logic over the last few days, as soon as I touch an instance of Areia, just crashing.
> 
> Logic 10.5.1....Kontakt 6 latest version??


Looks more like a Kontakt issue rather than a library itself.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jul 30, 2020)

DJ crashed in his stream of the library, but I dont use kontakt 6 so not sure.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 30, 2020)

Supremo said:


> Looks more like a Kontakt issue rather than a library itself.


Seems to be a combi of Logic, Kontakt, and Areia. At least it happens only if all three come together. Audio Imperia know it and they are working on it.


----------



## joeyf (Jul 30, 2020)

Cool thanks Guys.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 2, 2020)

Any more opinions here? After watching a number of walkthroughs, thinking of grabbing this with my loyalty discount. Also seems like @audioimperia is committed to continuing to improve and enhance their libraries which bodes well for the investment! Hoping for some portamento samples


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 2, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Any more opinions here? After watching a number of walkthroughs, thinking of grabbing this with my loyalty discount. Also seems like @audioimperia is committed to continuing to improve and enhance their libraries which bodes well for the investment! Hoping for some portamento samples



I sent you a Private Message .


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 2, 2020)

I already owned Jaeger, and love the strings (except for the legato bump, which is being addressed), so Areia was a no-brainer extension.

The Areia/Jeager strings are very playable and cover a wide range of expression, so I think it mostly comes down to whether or not you like the sound of the strings.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 2, 2020)

If the tone is anything like Nucleus, we're in for a treat IMO (and the classic mix there sounds pretty warm and rich if the modern mix is too much for you).


----------



## BassClef (Aug 2, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Tomas and I are working on that as we speak. We'll be including a controller in this upcoming update that allows you to change the legato transition behavior to your liking.



Will the upcoming update be available prior to the August 16 deadline for intro pricing?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I don't have Areia yet, but this is the exact problem I've had with Jaeger's violins. For strident passages in a big orchestration, it's not a problem, but for quieter passages in a sparse arrangement, those "bumps" stick out like a sore thumb and ruin any attempt at smoothness.
> 
> It's really unfortunate, because other that that, I love Jaeger's strings. I pointed this out to AI earlier this year, and they said they were aware of the issue and were working to correct it in the next Jaeger update, which was posponed so they could work on Areia. So hearing the bump still there in Areia is really disappointing and now makes me question whether it's worth getting Areia, since it doesn't solve this pretty blatant legato problem 😥



Hi,

Hopefully the legato bump issue will be fixed very soon via an update that smooths out the legato transitions, especially for slow exposed passages.

I played a bit of a legato style with the Areia Vlns, just some noodling, while using the mod wheel to shape dynamics. Are the bumps what sound to me like the attack portions of some of the notes in this demo. Especially audible at 0:16 what you are referring to as bumpy ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I played a bit of a legato style with the Areia Vlns, just some noodling, while using the mod wheel to shape dynamics. Are the bumps what sound to me like the attack portions of some of the notes in this demo. Especially audible at 0:16 what you are referring to as bumpy ?



Yes, at 0:16 in particular. I sometimes describe this behavior as "lurching" into the next note.

Earlier this year, I wrote to AI about this problem and attached the following files to illustrate:

MIDI sequence:





Jaeger violin settings:





And two audio clips playing the same MIDI sequence:
- Jaeger legato violins
- Hyperion Strings legato violins
(Hyperion was simply an arbitrary library to use for comparison purposes. It could've been almost any strings library.)

To my ear, the Jaeger legato transitions are definitely not as smooth as they should be.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 4, 2020)

Hoping the update comes soon, as unfortunately Logic isn’t playing nice at all with my Areia library and keeps crashing. Even opening a project with Areia in it, causes it to just quit instantly :( really want to start using these strings, as they sound so good!


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 4, 2020)

ClefferNotes said:


> Hoping the update comes soon, as unfortunately Logic isn’t playing nice at all with my Areia library and keeps crashing. Even opening a project with Areia in it, causes it to just quit instantly :( really want to start using these strings, as they sound so good!


Could it be a Kontakt issue? Just read in this thread that the new Kontakt update fixes some library crashes. Perhaps this might fix the problem?? 🤞





__





Kontakt Updates (current version: 7.0.11)


7.0.11 - 2022-09-27 New HiDPI Browser, Factory Library 2 with HiDPI interfaces, New FX, UX improvements. ADDED A new fullscreen HiDPI Browser featuring global text search, filter by tag, brand & properties, favorite presets, import of non-Player libraries REMOVED Database tab has now been...




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Yes, at 0:16 in particular. I sometimes describe this behavior as "lurching" into the next note.
> 
> Earlier this year, I wrote to AI about this problem and attached the following files to illustrate:
> 
> ...



Yes, I hear the difference, those bumps are annoying to hear , especially in a slow moving cinematic / classic style movement that is nicely exposed in an arrangement. 

I also can't figure out, what Kontakt is doing when it switches between the Classic and Modern Mixes ? is it replacing the samples ? or just applying a different mix combination ? 

i.e. when I select the Modern Mix, then click on the (Close...Mid...Far) fader, is it changing the mix the overall balance of the mix, while maintaining the Modern mix character, or is the difference between the Modern and Classic mixes just a matter of adjusting the (Close...Mid...Far) parameters ? 

Overall, I really like the way this library sounds, and works, once the legato issue is addressed via an update, and some users were requesting a portamento for the strings, which will be nice to have, but I don't use portamento a lot, because I feel most libraries don't do a good job at emulating it. But, of Audio Imperia can do a it very well, then I'm all for having it via another update.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I also can't figure out, what Kontakt is doing when it switches between the Classic and Modern Mixes ? is it replacing the samples ? or just applying a different mix combination ?


Looking at Kontakt's sample memory indicator when I switch between Classic and Modern, it looks like it's loading a different set of samples. If so, I would assume they are pre-mixed in terms of tonality, saturation, compression, etc. The mic settings in the Areia UI are simply adjusting the volumes of the different mic positions.

That's my guess, anyway.

Edit: The Classic vs Modern mix might be the equivalent of using the "Big Knob" in Jaeger to hype-up the strings. Except in Areia there are two fixed settings, whereas in Jaeger it's variable. But I'm just speculating...


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 4, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Could it be a Kontakt issue? Just read in this thread that the new Kontakt update fixes some library crashes. Perhaps this might fix the problem?? 🤞
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NekujaK said:


> Could it be a Kontakt issue? Just read in this thread that the new Kontakt update fixes some library crashes. Perhaps this might fix the problem?? 🤞
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I updated earlier on in hopes that it would fix the issue, unfortunately the problem is still there, really strange how it seems to be Logic that is affected :(


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Looking at Kontakt's sample memory indicator when I switch between Classic and Modern, it looks like it's loading a different set of samples. If so, I would assume they are pre-mixed in terms of tonality, saturation, compression, etc. The mic settings in the Areia UI are simply adjusting the volumes of the different mic positions.
> 
> That's my guess, anyway.
> 
> Edit: The Classic vs Modern mix might be the equivalent of using the "Big Knob" in Jaeger to hype-up the strings. Except in Areia there are two fixed settings, whereas in Jaeger it's variable. But I'm just speculating...



If the Classic, and Modern Mixes use different samples to achieve their sonic character, that could also means we have two string libraries to choose from instead of just one. Maybe Audio Imperia can enlighten us on this detail.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 4, 2020)

I have noticed those legato bumps with Nucleus as well - hoping that gets the same sort of legato control too!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I have noticed those legato bumps with Nucleus as well - hoping that gets the same sort of legato control too!



So, all of Audio Imperia's Strings have this bumpy legato issue ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 4, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> So, all of Audio Imperia's Strings have this bumpy legato issue ?



Well I can only speak to Nucleus since that's all I have, but yes, I noticed a very similar sounding transition there, even when set to -250ms. Like a louder attack at the beginning of the next note - almost as if it was a bow change vs. finger / slur legato.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 4, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Well I can only speak to Nucleus since that's all I have, but yes, I noticed a very similar sounding transition there, even when set to -250ms. Like a louder attack at the beginning of the next note - almost as if it was a bow change vs. finger / slur legato.



I think a way to soften the Attack-time of the next legato note, could be achieved by using some kind of an Amp-Envelope Attack value controller, this would be one way to fix the issue, so we can decide how much of the transition note's attack we want to be audible. I have no idea if this is possible to implement in Kontakt.

I'm optimistic that Audio Imperia will provide us with a nice, and easy solution, which can also be applied to Jaeger, and Nucleus.

Actually, I really like the character of Areia's Strings, it would be an amazing library once the legato bump issue is fixed, and maybe a portamento option for Areia, which can be added in the future, although I don't know if Portamento is something they feel is needed.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 5, 2020)

Hey guys! thanks so much for all the detailed feedback, we're here listening and working hard!

Classic and Modern are indeed two different processing chains, Classic is basically an unprocessed mix of the individual mic positions, as we think offering something raw is important for those who like to sculpt their own sound. Modern on the other hand has a bit of processing, but we kept it VERY subtle. It just adds a bit of flavor to the samples, like adding a bit of salt and pepper 

Regarding the legatos, it's a very tricky subject, because super smooth legatos normally means that you're doing crossfades that are longer in time than the actual transitions. That really doesn't help with clarity, but we agree it adds a bit of bumpyness. So it's either picking a clear but bumpy legato or a smooth but muddy legato :(. We're currently testing a Legato Smoothing controller, which will allow you guys to pick your own flavor. It will be implemented to all libraries that feature legato very soon.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hey! Just bought this library with loyalty discount and I am trying now to setup a good template to use in OTR (reaper). I only have 16gb of ram and noticed that when I mapped them out like i did in Nucleus (Each sections gets their articulation from a single patch in kontakt) i get to 16gb  So that will not work for me (I am to upgrade to a new computer in fall). So for now I am trying to find a good RAM friendly setup. 

So far my idea has been to set 4 multipatched articulations for each instrument (down from 11 articulations per instrument). So i would have one track called:

Longs, which would only contain loaded samples that are long articulation; sustain, sul tasto, marcato slow, etc. 
And then another track called shorts which would then be a multipatched track with only loaded shorts articulation.

BUT! I would love to be able to keyswitch easy between the articualtions i have loaded since I have keyswitched mapped to my nanoKontrol2. When I turn articulations of in Ariea multipatches then they still occupy the keyswtich position. I know in Nucleus, some patches you can customize the keyswitches to where ever you like. This would be a great feature in Areia as I could then map 

"Longs"; Sustain C-1, Sultasto C#-1, Marcato shorts D-1, Marcato long D#-1. 

"Shorts"; Pizz C-1, Spiccato fast C#-1, Spiccato slow D-1, and so on.

This would save so much Ram and make it easy to play as well since i can have 5 keyswitches only that are close to eachother foreach diffrent track. 


I know Rearticulate is a thing, i have tried using it, can't get over that i need to program/write code in the edit section to make it work though, i am not good at writing code, or I am just to stupid to understand how it works. i have gotten it to "work" and load into my reaper project but the articulationskeys are no where near correct since I havn't mapped it for Areia

Thanks! would love some help or ideas with this!


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 9, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Regarding the legatos, it's a very tricky subject, because super smooth legatos normally means that you're doing crossfades that are longer in time than the actual transitions. That really doesn't help with clarity, but we agree it adds a bit of bumpyness. So it's either picking a clear but bumpy legato or a smooth but muddy legato :(. We're currently testing a Legato Smoothing controller, which will allow you guys to pick your own flavor. It will be implemented to all libraries that feature legato very soon.


I never saw clarified if you guys recorded fingered legato, or merely bow legato. CSS for example gets a butter-smooth legato with a) fingered legato and b) by recording and keeping way more of the transitions. The fade into a regular sustain does not happen until a few seconds after the transition. In any case, it also matters how you told the players to play the transitions.


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 9, 2020)

Sovereign said:


> I never saw clarified if you guys recorded fingered legato, or merely bow legato. CSS for example gets a butter-smooth legato with a) fingered legato and b) by recording and keeping way more of the transitions. The fade into a regular sustain does not happen until a few seconds after the transition. In any case, it also matters how you told the players to play the transitions.



Fingered legato


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 11, 2020)

Playing with this library again in standalone Kontakt, the detail in the spiccatos and pizzicato articulations are just absolutely PERFECT with the close mics and reverb enabled. I really love the room you guys recorded it in. Can’t wait for the update to be rolled out so Logic plays nice with it, and I can finally start writing music with it! :D


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 11, 2020)

How is the 2nd violins function intended to work? Does it emulate a 2nd set of violins playing the same thing or is it intended to be used on a second instance of the violin patch?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 11, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> How is the 2nd violins function intended to work? Does it emulate a 2nd set of violins playing the same thing or is it intended to be used on a second instance of the violin patch?



My understanding is it functions as an emulation of a second violin section, maybe via applying a different IR to the samples. So, you would use it in a second instance of the violin patch to function as your Second Violins Section. (They will sound a bit different to the first violins).


----------



## Nordstorm (Aug 12, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Working on updates as we speak



still waiting


----------



## DreAxl (Aug 14, 2020)

ClefferNotes said:


> Playing with this library again in standalone Kontakt, the detail in the spiccatos and pizzicato articulations are just absolutely PERFECT with the close mics and reverb enabled. I really love the room you guys recorded it in. Can’t wait for the update to be rolled out so Logic plays nice with it, and I can finally start writing music with it! :D


Hi there, I have bought Areia also but have not had time to try it out - is there some issues with Logic to which (and update) you refer above? Tnx.


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 14, 2020)

DreAxl said:


> Hi there, I have bought Areia also but have not had time to try it out - is there some issues with Logic to which (and update) you refer above? Tnx.


Hey there, unfortunately loading instruments causes Logic to crash without warning at random times. Afterwards, loading any project that has Areia in it, causes it to crash instantly as soon as you press play in the session, caused me a bit of grief when I had projects to deliver so had to work around it by reloading affected patches. That being said, sometimes it works absolutely fine. Eagerly awaiting the update so I can start using it properly, as it sounds amazing!


----------



## DreAxl (Aug 14, 2020)

ClefferNotes said:


> Hey there, unfortunately loading instruments causes Logic to crash without warning at random times. Afterwards, loading any project that has Areia in it, causes it to crash instantly as soon as you press play in the session, caused me a bit of grief when I had projects to deliver so had to work around it by reloading affected patches. That being said, sometimes it works absolutely fine. Eagerly awaiting the update so I can start using it properly, as it sounds amazing!


Okay. Thx for the heads up and hope the update will be out soon!


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey guys!

We are on the final phase of testing the updates, and so far it's been great, no crashes .

We will keep you posted!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 14, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> We are on the final phase of testing the updates, and so far it's been great, no crashes .
> 
> We will keep you posted!


Good news. Are you referring to Mac users when you say no crashes yet?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 18, 2020)

V1.1 Update is uploading to our server as we speak. Update emails will be going out within the next 24-48 hours. Thank you all so much for your patience!!!


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 18, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> V1.1 Update is uploading to our server as we speak. Update emails will be going out within the next 24-48 hours. Thank you all so much for your patience!!!


Wow so fast!! Great job!


----------



## ClefferNotes (Aug 19, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> V1.1 Update is uploading to our server as we speak. Update emails will be going out within the next 24-48 hours. Thank you all so much for your patience!!!


Legendary!! You guys are amazing!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2020)

@audioimperia ,

Hi, and Thank You for update. 

I haven't received the Areia V1.1 Update email yet. 

I'm sure the email will have this info. , but I'm curious, does the 1.1 update require a full download of the library ? or ... ? 

I also own Jaeger, will I be receiving a V1.1 email for the Jaeger update ? 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 19, 2020)

how does one update AI products? i own Areia and Nucleus so never done it before


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> @audioimperia ,
> 
> Hi, and Thank You for update.
> 
> ...



Will be going out shortly! It does require a full new download yes. And yes, as mentioned in the other thread, all update emails for existing customers for all the other products will be going out shortly as well. :D


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Will be going out shortly! It does require a full new download yes. And yes, as mentioned above, all update emails for existing customers for all the other products will be going out shortly as well. :D



Awesome ! 

Thank You.


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 19, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Will be going out shortly! It does require a full new download yes. And yes, as mentioned in the other thread, all update emails for existing customers for all the other products will be going out shortly as well. :D



Thank you! Looking forward to the Jaeger update.

BTW, you guys should’ve used the same graphics you created for each product as the Kontakt tile rather than a solid background color. Would’ve look MUCH better, IMO. I know, cosmetics. But still .


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 20, 2020)

I was using Areia on a project recently. Usually I'm working with single patches since I always felt that was easier. But due to a really tight deadline I was using the multi-articulation patch and wanted to switch articulations by drawing in the corresponding note. But what happened when switching articulations on multiple instruments at once (start of the next bar or so) I would get clicks and pops and sometimes a short lag. So my workaround was to have 2 sets of multi-articulation patches (2 for violin, 2 for viola etc.) and then switch between them. So while the one set of an instrument was playing I switched the articulations of the other instances so it would run smoothly. But I had to make sure not to switch them at the same time. I was just wondering if anyone else encountered this or if it's simply my PC getting too old (I'm on 32GB ram, I7).


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 20, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> I was using Areia on a project recently. Usually I'm working with single patches since I always felt that was easier. But due to a really tight deadline I was using the multi-articulation patch and wanted to switch articulations by drawing in the corresponding note. But what happened when switching articulations on multiple instruments at once (start of the next bar or so) I would get clicks and pops and sometimes a short lag. So my workaround was to have 2 sets of multi-articulation patches (2 for violin, 2 for viola etc.) and then switch between them. So while the one set of an instrument was playing I switched the articulations of the other instances so it would run smoothly. But I had to make sure not to switch them at the same time. I was just wondering if anyone else encountered this or if it's simply my PC getting to old (I'm on 32GB ram, I7).


Have not encountered any clicks or lag when keyswitching between articulations with multiple instruments at the same time.

32GB of ram should be plenty for the samples. The clicking and lag sounds like it could be Kontakt loading the sample set for the articulations, but that would only happen if you had purged the samples or reset markers. Perhaps someone with more Kontakt expertise can weigh in...


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 20, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> Have not encountered any clicks or lag when keyswitching between articulations with multiple instruments at the same time.
> 
> 32GB of ram should be plenty for the samples. The clicking and lag sounds like it could be Kontakt loading the sample set for the articulations, but that would only happen if you had purged the samples or reset markers. Perhaps someone with more Kontakt expertise can weigh in...


Thanks for your reply. Yeah I'm not sure what caused it. But if I'm the only experiencing this then it must be my system. Obviously I have other instruments playing as well although no other library I used with key-switching on this project caused this (or had the same problem). Was just wondering. Wanted to upgrade to 64GB of ram anyway or I might even get a new computer and just install 128GB to not having problems for a long time at all. Could be that Areia is quite demanding of resources. In the end my experience is that it's usually my fault when something doesn't work as intended anyway . At the same time there is no guideline for what to learn and when to learn it. I just stumble across new information everyday and then build my knowledge from there. So it's quite random what I know and how deep my knowledge is and what I don't know (which I guess is the case for most of us)


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 24, 2020)

@audioimperia,

Thanks for the Jaeger update! Looking forward checking out the new content .

The new interface looks awesome 👏.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm still waiting for my Jaeger, and Talos ver. 1.1 updates. 

I'm guessing I will get them this week ?


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> I'm still waiting for my Jaeger, and Talos ver. 1.1 updates.
> 
> I'm guessing I will get them this week ?



Geduld ist eine Tugend :D


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Geduld ist eine Tugend :D



Danke


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2020)

OK, I got the Jaeger 1.1 Update email. Thanks 

I will install it today. I'm guessing I can keep the older version 1.0 of Jaeger as well, just to compare the new version with the older one.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK, I got the Jaeger 1.1 Update email. Thanks
> 
> I will install it today. I'm guessing I can keep the older version 1.0 of Jaeger as well, just to compare the new version with the older one.


I installed the new Jaeger update yesterday, and yes, you can still keep the old version of Jaeger. The new version installs in a folder called "Jaeger", so if you're going to have both installed in the same parent folder, just make sure the old version folder is named something different.


----------



## Stevie (Aug 25, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> OK, I got the Jaeger 1.1 Update email. Thanks
> 
> I will install it today. I'm guessing I can keep the older version 1.0 of Jaeger as well, just to compare the new version with the older one.



Actually, there has been a Jaeger 1.2 update. So, I guess this one here is 1.3.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2020)

Stevie said:


> Actually, there has been a Jaeger 1.2 update. So, I guess this one here is 1.3.



Yes, true. There was a Jaeger 1.2 update. But that was not using their new Pyramid Kontakt Player based engine. So, I guess this still makes it Jaeger ver. 1.1 of their new Pyramid Engine.

*EDIT : *No actually you are correct. it is Jaeger ver. 1.3 I'm just downloading it via Native Access.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Aug 28, 2020)

Bold question: would you consider Areia as a "desert island" strings library? If not why?


----------



## Saxer (Aug 28, 2020)

ScrltPumpernickel said:


> Bold question: would you consider Areia as a "desert island" strings library? If not why?


To know that you have to use it for at least one year. Ask again in 2021.


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Aug 28, 2020)

Saxer said:


> To know that you have to use it for at least one year. Ask again in 2021.


That's fair.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 28, 2020)

Here's the difference between Classic Mix and Modern Mix (out of the box and reverb off).

I actually prefer the modern mix. The basses are doing their bass job without the need to double it with a sine wave for the bottom end. And there's some freshness without being harsh in the modern mix.

EQ difference (via Match EQ)


----------



## JonS (Aug 28, 2020)

audioimperia said:


>



Sounds terrific! Bravo!!


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Aug 31, 2020)

Got Areia a few days ago and did a little test drive with a short 1 min track I did today (it's not mixed at all, just a raw sketch to also show the raw sound of the libraries).
Strings and brass are Areia, Nucleus, Talos (and some cymbals from Cerberus).
No external reverb or effects, all using the classic mix, -125ms predelay, legato smoothness at default value.

Loving the performance-sourced spiccatos and measured tremolos (you can hear both the fast spiccatos and measured trems articulations in the track).


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 31, 2020)

I noticed the tight Button does not work on measured tremolos. Is this anyone else have notices? Turning the sample start knob from - 250ms to 0ms does nothing as far as I can hear. I really wanted to be able to play them in realtime to hear the chord Change with measured tremolos


----------



## audioimperia (Aug 31, 2020)

Ricgus3 said:


> I noticed the tight Button does not work on measured tremolos. Is this anyone else have notices? Turning the sample start knob from - 250ms to 0ms does nothing as far as I can hear. I really wanted to be able to play them in realtime to hear the chord Change with measured tremolos



Good evening! 

This is a known issue for Celli, Violins should be OK.

Will be fixed ASAP!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 24, 2020)

Today I found out that the sample start function does not work with the cellos measured tremolo. It always remains loose, no matter how I move the sample start. Even with 0ms. Has anyone else noticed this? The violins word like expected.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Sep 25, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Today I found out that the sample start function does not work with the cellos measured tremolo. It always remains loose, no matter how I move the sample start. Even with 0ms. Has anyone else noticed this? The violins word like expected.


look one post above


----------



## AndyP (Sep 25, 2020)

Ricgus3 said:


> look one post above


 Thanks, I actually missed that. Must have gotten too close to my message.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2020)

audioimperia said:


> Good evening!
> 
> This is a known issue for Celli, Violins should be OK.
> 
> Will be fixed ASAP!



Hi,

Has this been fixed via an Update ? 

Should we expect an Areia update in the near future that offers more improvements/content ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Jan 3, 2021)

Are you guys also having the issue of weird legato volume dips? For example when I load up the violins legato and play a legato transition the 2nd note after the transition always automatically dips in volume after a bit which is pretty annoying. I'm guessing that has to be a bug or something wrong in the script.

I've attached an audio example below, CC1 is not changing its at the same value throughout, but the volume is dipping automatically after the transition. Tried changing legato smoothness knob and sampel starts but it's still there.


----------



## Jackdaw (Jan 3, 2021)

Yes. This issue has been known since the beginning but no comments from @audioimperia yet


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Jan 3, 2021)

Jackdaw said:


> Yes. This issue has been known since the beginning but no comments from @audioimperia yet


Ah ok. I forwarded it to their support, so will see.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 3, 2021)

Try this out for now. It makes a world of difference.


Post in thread 'Audio Imperia Areia legato question'
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/audio-imperia-areia-legato-question.102628/post-4710693


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jan 14, 2021)

@audioimperia Hello! Any news on the measured trems for cello, tight button ?


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2021)

Hi

@audioimperia ,

Can we expect an Areia update release soon ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi
> 
> @audioimperia ,
> 
> ...


I got really excited when I saw this post pop up. Then I saw you necro-threaded. 

Get out.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 4, 2021)

Curse you @muziksculp for bumping this thread and getting us excited thinking the solos were released.


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2021)

paulmatthew said:


> Curse you @muziksculp for bumping this thread and getting us excited thinking the solos were released.


LOL.. But this is not the Solos thread, it is the Areia Strings thread, I was just bumping the topic to see if there is any feedback from AI on the status of the update. 

You guys are too excited about Solos release, calm down, and take a big breath, it will be out when it's ready, I'm also excited about it.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 4, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> LOL.. But this is not the Solos thread, it is the Areia Strings thread, I was just bumping the topic to see if there is any feedback from AI on the status of the update.
> 
> You guys are too excited about Solos release, calm down, and take a big breath, it will be out when it's ready, I'm also excited about it.


I see Out Now Audio Imperia I am automatically clicking!


----------



## onnomusic (May 9, 2021)

@audioimperia is there any chance we could get the patches split up in Long and Short rather than Basic and Advanced. This would save me from having to load 2 each in my long and short folders in my template. 

thanks!


----------



## audioimperia (May 9, 2021)

onnomusic said:


> @audioimperia is there any chance we could get the patches split up in Long and Short rather than Basic and Advanced. This would save me from having to load 2 each in my long and short folders in my template.
> 
> thanks!


Definitely something we can consider, yeah!


----------



## audioimperia (May 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi
> 
> @audioimperia ,
> 
> ...


Still figuring out the exact release date for the update.  The balance between getting you guys the engine update asap, but also recording+adding+releasing the new content update while working on all the new releases we got coming. 🤯


----------



## muziksculp (May 9, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Still figuring out the exact release date for the update.  The balance between getting you guys the engine update asap, but also recording+adding+releasing the new content update while working on all the new releases we got coming. 🤯


Hi, & Thanks for the feedback @audioimperia ,

WOW ! So, you have an engine update, and a new content update ! 

Now you got me more excited about when all this will happen, including your upcoming SOLO library release.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## onnomusic (May 10, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Definitely something we can consider, yeah!


Amazing. I feel like this would make more sense for a lot of people, and it would be easy to implement.
The chart on your website that shows the articulations is more or less perfect (add the legato to the long strings though)
Grazieeeee


----------



## Delboy (May 11, 2021)

Great but can't afford the new Solo right now even with 30% off as we only got Audio Imperia package and Areia Ensemble a couple of months ago .. have to park this for a future sale if it comes around again.


----------



## muziksculp (May 14, 2021)

Now that the AI SOLO library has been released, I'm looking forward to the Areia Update. 

Hopefully it's not too far away.


----------



## jcrosby (May 14, 2021)

Delboy said:


> have to park this for a future sale if it comes around again.


They should.. AI have been running sales more frequently recently. The last one included a loyalty discount as well which is pretty awesome so you should be totally ok to pick it up later for a similar, possibly even the same price...


----------



## onnomusic (May 26, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Definitely something we can consider, yeah!


seems like it was like I mentioned in a beta or older version?? looking at this video and saw exactly what I was looking for :/


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jun 2, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Definitely something we can consider, yeah!


yes Please!!! Reorganize the articulations!


----------



## Marko Cifer (Mar 23, 2022)

Chorus is now released (and seems to be one hell of a release, congrats), and since it's been mentioned before that after Chorus is released comes the long-awaited Areia content, legato, engine and bugfix update.

I've seen mentions of the update being worked on in other threads, but felt it appropriate to bring that discussion back into this one. From what I've gathered: the update got re-scaled to also include new content alongside the legato & engine improvements + bug fixes and that the recording sessions have been finished in November 2021.

@audioimperia are you at a point now where you can talk about a rough time estimate on when you're planning on releasing the update, or is it still a bit hard to say? Is it also possible to start mentioning what kind of additional content we're talking about that will make it into the update, or will that only be talked about once the release is imminent (and things are finalized enough)?

It would just be nice to get a bit of up-to-date info on what's happening currently with Areia. I think it's fair to bring up the question regarding its status again - especially in its own thread instead of elsewhere.

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 23, 2022)

@Marko Cifer ,

Don't forget that they are also working on releasing a new Strings Library, working together with Jasper of Performance Samples. So this might also delay the release of the Areia Update.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 23, 2022)

Regarding Areia Legato improvements, I have already done so using the PixelPoet trick. I will post some clips later today on my thread here : 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...to-transitions-a-short-video-tutorial.121724/


----------



## dunamisstudio (Mar 23, 2022)

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻

getting me excited over nothing...


----------



## Ricgus3 (Jul 30, 2022)

@audioimperia Any news on the Areia Update?


----------



## constaneum (Jul 31, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> @audioimperia Any news on the Areia Update?


I'm curious too before planning on the grab


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 17, 2022)

constaneum said:


> I'm curious too before planning on the grab


well it has been radio silent on this for a while now. I think I saw them talking about a release for the update this summer.


----------



## Jackal_King (Aug 17, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> well it has been radio silent on this for a while now. I think I saw them talking about a release for the update this summer.


Yeah, I was thinking that maybe the update would happen after Constrictor was released. Hopefully, it'll be soon.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 17, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> well it has been radio silent on this for a while now. I think I saw them talking about a release for the update this summer.


As in the current summer or the year end summer ? Hahah


----------



## MarkKouznetsov (Oct 14, 2022)

*⏳⌛🤔🕒🥁🤷🏻 bump*

I was under the impression that all of the libs had this legato problem after moving to Pyramid engine, or am I wrong? What about Jaeger, will that one be updated, in that case?


----------

